# Show me your "top shelf"



## GoDucks324

My humble beginnings...


----------



## Batista30

So which is it Casey? Humble beginnings or top shelf? You have some GREAT stuff there in those pics! Keep em up brother!


Edit: BTW, this was post #2500 woohaa! :humble:


----------



## Reino

not to hijack but Congrats on 2500 !!!!!!!!! :clap2:


Humble beginings???? really.

Man if I started out like that when I began I would be like Veeral by now!


----------



## GoDucks324

Wow, congrats on the 2500. Thats amazing. I've had the humidor for about two months now. Since I don't smoke more than a couple times a week I tend to buy slightly more expensive sticks. Post some of your guys' best of the best shelfs so I can look forward to the slippery a** slope this is quickly becoming...


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Here is mine........


----------



## GoDucks324

Robert is it innapropriate to say that might have given me a little chub? Awesome pictures...


----------



## Habanolover

*It's a small shelf but...*


----------



## GoDucks324

Habanolover, All I can even say right now is wow.


----------



## Batista30

Very nice Robert! Donnie, love the cc's! I'm envious!


----------



## Richterscale

Habanolover said:


> *It's a small shelf but...*


Is it just me or is there a sort of energy field around that BHK that seems to be protecting it?!?! :laugh:


----------



## Habanolover

Batista30 said:


> Very nice Robert! Donnie, love the cc's! I'm envious!


I think they will look much nicer when I transfer them to my Waxingmoon humidor. 

BTW The ones with no bands are all custom rolls. La China, Taboada, etc


----------



## Firedawg

Wow thanks for sharing those pics! I now know what I want to achieve someday! Those are inspiring. The MC on the far right Habanolover is my dream stick!


----------



## Habanolover

Firedawg said:


> Wow thanks for sharing those pics! I now know what I want to achieve someday! Those are inspiring. The MC on the far right Habanolover is my dream stick!


What, the Sublime?

EDIT: I see the man responsible for the Behike and the Gran Reserva is present. Go ahead Ron and show us your top shelf. :mrgreen:


----------



## Batista30

My only actual wooden humidor, everything else is in igloos 

Top Shelf Sharks/Lost Cities









#55s









#48/50/49s









edit: I second the suggestion by Donnie. Ron is present. I believe his top shelf is comprised of a few rooms....lol.


----------



## BMack

Oh my, what a great thread.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Knew there was a reason my conscience told me not to look at this thread....SUPER JEALOUSY AND SHAME ON MY SMALL STASH!

Some awesome cigars! Some awesome CC's, Anejos, Opus, GOF, and Padrons!

Very nice high quality selections guys!


----------



## Poneill272

Here is my top shelf,










Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics. Im sick right now, and it was all i could do to get off the couch and do that. Too last to go find the camera and then go to the computer. iPad and cell phone are more convenient now. better ones next time!!!!


----------



## Batista30

Very nice Phil! Are those the flor fina 858 maduros? I like that cigar!


----------



## Poneill272

Batista30 said:


> Very nice Phil! Are those the flor fina 858 maduros? I like that cigar!


Yes they are V!! I love them too. dont like the naturals or candelas though! LOL! Just too bland for my taste methinks. i took that pic 4 times and couldn't get rid of the glare. Sorry.

There are alsom some Boli's in there and i wanted them on the top shelf too, but had to rearrange my second shelf for them instead. I'm out of room. no more purchases for a whille either. i gotta smoke some away! :frusty:


----------



## Rock31

All mine are thrown in an igloo and wineador....no top shelf for me LOL!

You guys have great smokes, enjoy!


----------



## Zfog

Poneill272 said:


> Yes they are V!! I love them too. dont like the naturals or candelas though! LOL! Just too bland for my taste methinks. i took that pic 4 times and couldn't get rid of the glare. Sorry.
> 
> There are alsom some Boli's in there and i wanted them on the top shelf too, but had to rearrange my second shelf for them instead. I'm out of room. no more purchases for a whille either. i gotta smoke some away! :frusty:


It sounds like your working on 2 top shelves! Nothing wrong with that. :clap2:


----------



## BDog

Envious! Amazing assortments of NC and CC! I aspire to have something worthy of posting in the future. All my stuff is in my wineador and I purposely put my best sticks on the bottom so they are harder to get a hold of. I try and rotate them in and I figure the extra work to pull one from down low means I really want to smoke it.


----------



## Poneill272

BDog said:


> Envious! Amazing assortments of NC and CC! I aspire to have something worthy of posting in the future. All my stuff is in my wineador and I purposely put my best sticks on the bottom so they are harder to get a hold of. I try and rotate them in and I figure the extra work to pull one from down low means I really want to smoke it.


It will happen brother!!! You won't even know what hit ya! One day you will be looking at your stash and be like "Holy Crap!!! Where did all of those come from"!? It happened to me! eace:


----------



## thebayratt

My top and bottom shelf aren't that "deep" in goodies, but i got a few.





Top-shelf (mix)boxes:


----------



## Poneill272

Awesome Shawn!! I see you like satori, what do they taste like? If my B&M had them, I'd pick one up. That wrapper looks TASTY!!!! That is definitely an awesome stash bro!!! eace:


----------



## Firedawg

Habanolover said:


> What, the Sublime?
> 
> EDIT: I see the man responsible for the Behike and the Gran Reserva is present. Go ahead Ron and show us your top shelf. :mrgreen:


The Monty! Even before I was into cigars to me it was "Thee" cigar. are the NC versions close to it since those too me are just so smooth.

Also in these pics I am seeing a pattern...


----------



## Habanolover

Firedawg said:


> The Monty! Even before I was into cigars to me it was "Thee" cigar. are the NC versions close to it since those too me are just so smooth.
> 
> Also in these pics I am seeing a pattern...


That is the Monte Sublime. It was Monte's 2008 EL. To answer your question, NO, non_Cuban Montes are nothing like Cuban Montes. In fact no non-Cuban cigar that has a Cuban name is anywhere near similar to it's namesake.


----------



## Poneill272

thread bump..any more pics?


----------



## canuck2099

Me inspecting my top shelf.



Ok, I lied. Its me inspecting the top shelf in the Humidor at the Hotel Nacional de Cuba, Havana !


----------



## szyzk

CC and Opus and Anejo, oh my! You guys are making me jealous.


----------



## Mr.Friday

Look at those cigars......beautiful


----------



## GregSS

Cool thread


----------



## szyzk

Doesn't compete with a lot of humidors, but I have enough respectable cigars to keep one humi two-deep... Missing is CC, Opus and Viaje which I hope to fix soon!


----------



## Poneill272

Veryy nicee!! what is the one with the advisory band on the foot?


----------



## Batista30

Wow Andrew. You definitely have a very nice assortment of cigars. I love the mix. And, of course, the B&A stands out with the "caution" tape.


----------



## szyzk

Poneill272 said:


> Veryy nicee!! what is the one with the advisory band on the foot?












Berger & Argenti Entubar - it has a band of ligero rolled separately that runs through the middle.


----------



## szyzk

Batista30 said:


> Wow Andrew. You definitely have a very nice assortment of cigars. I love the mix. And, of course, the B&A stands out with the "caution" tape.


Thanks for the compliments. With space concerns, I'd rather have a few of a bunch rather than a bunch of a few! :wink:


----------



## Poneill272

szyzk said:


> Thanks for the compliments. With space concerns, I'd rather have a few of a bunch rather than a bunch of a few! :wink:


Good call! And thank you for the pic!!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow Andy, those are nice top shelves indeed! Love the assortment there brother! Tons of LP and a few CCs I believe there as well, very nice selection Andrew!


----------



## szyzk

donovanrichardson said:


> Wow Andy, those are nice top shelves indeed! Love the assortment there brother! Tons of LP and a few CCs I believe there as well, very nice selection Andrew!


Nope, no CCs. My only one was gifted to me a week or two before Christmas and I smoked it on Christmas Eve. I couldn't stand looking at it so I had to light it up, haha!


----------



## donovanrichardson

szyzk said:


> Nope, no CCs. My only one was gifted to me a week or two before Christmas and I smoked it on Christmas Eve. I couldn't stand looking at it so I had to light it up, haha!


Haha I must need glasses! Are you still liking the Rodrigos? Only sampled one so far yet and was thoroughly impressed by it. That Padron looks gorgeous sitting there right in the middle there though haha, perfect spot for it!


----------



## 68 Lotus

Only have 2 shelves...Either one or the other is on top! :nod: :lol: :ss


----------



## donovanrichardson

Dang Bob, you keep some good smokes on hand brother! That Padron and the Lost City look awesome!


----------



## dav0

Habanolover said:


> *It's a small shelf but...*


Hey Habanalover, is that 1/3 of a Culebra sitting beneath the foot of that Punch?


----------



## dav0

Here's my "Sam-a-dor", everyday smokes in a big-a$$ tupper-dor and boxes in an Igloo.


----------



## Habanolover

dav0 said:


> Hey Habanalover, is that 1/3 of a Culebra sitting beneath the foot of that Punch?


Yes it is.


----------



## dav0

Habanolover said:


> Yes it is.


Sweet! Got one in the coffin (see pics), just waitin' for the right two BOTL to share it with! Maybe at the JR herf in March.


----------



## Habanolover

dav0 said:


> Sweet! Got one in the coffin (see pics), just waitin' for the right two BOTL to share it with! Maybe at the JR herf in March.


Sharing is the great thing about culebras. The one in my pic is a Johnny O.


----------



## szyzk

donovanrichardson said:


> Haha I must need glasses! Are you still liking the Rodrigos? Only sampled one so far yet and was thoroughly impressed by it. That Padron looks gorgeous sitting there right in the middle there though haha, perfect spot for it!


Absolutely! I'm more than happy to give up a sixth of my "premium" humi to Rodrigo... They're wonderful.


----------



## Batista30

szyzk said:


> Absolutely! I'm more than happy to give up a sixth of my "premium" humi to Rodrigo... They're wonderful.


I smoked a Rodrigo gifted to me by Ray and enjoyed it very much.


----------



## FridayGt

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Here is mine........





Batista30 said:


> My only actual wooden humidor, everything else is in igloos
> 
> Top Shelf Sharks/Lost Cities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #55s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #48/50/49s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I second the suggestion by Donnie. Ron is present. I believe his top shelf is comprised of a few rooms....lol.


Ok, let's not make this awkward or anything, but when I get back home to Delaware can I make a road trip to your guys houses in NJ and stare at your top shelves for a minute? I promise, I'll try not to touch... lol.


----------



## 68 Lotus

donovanrichardson said:


> Dang Bob, you keep some good smokes on hand brother! That Padron and the Lost City look awesome!


Thanks Donovan, I hope to experience each one right to the nub!...(And other as I can find them!)

.....It took a hell of a lot fer me to grab them sticks!....But hours of reading about Opa-sex this and Opa-sex that! ....The Padron 64 anny!.... :doh:.....Well...:hmm:... I'm figurin when I puff Um!.... that I've had an opportunity to smoke something that so many seem to rave about! :nod:

:lol: But fer now, I'll be* lookin *at Um fer and couple more weeks *Er So!*... :laugh:


----------



## donovanrichardson

szyzk said:


> Absolutely! I'm more than happy to give up a sixth of my "premium" humi to Rodrigo... They're wonderful.


Haha for sure! I still need to try the unbanded pre-release sticks yet. After your review, you made them sound quite good!



Batista30 said:


> I smoked a Rodrigo gifted to me by Ray and enjoyed it very much.


I thought the one I had was pretty good too! Plus George's Customer service is top notch in my book.



68 Lotus said:


> Thanks Donovan, I hope to experience each one right to the nub!...(And other as I can find them!)
> 
> .....It took a hell of a lot fer me to grab them sticks!....But hours of reading about Opa-sex this and Opa-sex that! ....The Padron 64 anny!.... :doh:.....Well...:hmm:... I'm figurin when I puff Um!.... that I've had an opportunity to smoke something that so many seem to rave about!


Absolutely Bob! It's hard to save them but I then realized, what the heck, they are meant to be smoked and I had to dig into a few of my premiums!


----------



## Zfog

Nice pics guys, now I have culebra on the brain! lol


----------



## Poneill272

Zfog said:


> Nice pics guys, now I have culebra on the brain! lol


LOL! I've had them on the brain for a long time...cant find them anywhere!!!

Can we see your top shelf Zach? :tea:


----------



## donovanrichardson

Poneill272 said:


> Can we see your top shelf Zach? :tea:


Agreed!!


----------



## Zfog

I knew that was coming.... I will grab a pic. I don't have a "shelf" per se. Bunch of boxes packed in a winodor. Will throw a pic up later!


----------



## astripp

I'm surprised no one has Padrons in their top shelf pictures.


----------



## Batista30

astripp said:


> I'm surprised no one has Padrons in their top shelf pictures.


LOL. My padrons are in a cooler and if you want to see that, just go to Walmart. :biglaugh:


----------



## Poneill272

i think there are a few Padron's


----------



## Zfog

Whats a Padron?


----------



## Max_Power

This is my literal top shelf, but it is not necessarily my fanciest or priciest sticks, but there are a few scattered in there. It is a selection of the go-to smokes that stay up top so I don't have to dig around for stuff on the bottom or in the cooler.










I know there is a padron in there somewhere. I think it's under the epernay.


----------



## Poneill272

kitty litter iin the coffin!!!! now i know what to do with my coffins when i empty them!!! AWESOME!!!! New to me. Good job!! :wink:

Nice smokes too!!


----------



## Zfog

Under the Epernay huh.... there are like 50 epernay!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Man Chris, GREAT top shelf but you'll have to show us your top sticks too man, I know you've got some!


----------



## Batista30

Did anyone else notice Chris's "go to smokes"? They're ridiculous! Some wlps, 50/50s, reserva, flying pigs, satoris, tat blacks.....


----------



## dav0

astripp said:


> I'm surprised no one has Padrons in their top shelf pictures.


Andrew,
It's like snow blindness - lookin' at so many crazy/mad smokes has distorted your vision to the point where you cannot see the indivitual smokes!:biggrin:



Poneill272 said:


> LOL! I've had them on the brain for a long time...cant find them anywhere!!!
> 
> Can we see your top shelf Zach? :tea:


Phil,
Perhaps we could work out a trade, it'd be my first!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Max_Power said:


> This is my literal top shelf, but it is not necessarily my fanciest or priciest sticks, but there are a few scattered in there. It is a selection of the go-to smokes that stay up top so I don't have to dig around for stuff on the bottom or in the cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there is a padron in there somewhere. I think it's under the epernay.


GREAT IDEA for the KL in the empty coffin!!!!!!!


----------



## mattehh

Here is Mine. My Top Shelf Trumps all. I have been collecting for a year and this is what I have so far.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Do you want to part with any of those. I have been looking but cannot find them in any B&M I have been to. Do you know the box codes?



mattehh said:


> Here is Mine. My Top Shelf Trumps all. I have been collecting for a year and this is what I have so far.


----------



## Batista30

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Do you want to part with any of those. I have been looking but cannot find them in any B&M I have been to. Do you know the box codes?


No good Brian. I already sent him a pm and we're working out a trade for those beauties......:nod:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

SONS 'A BITCHES !!!!!!!!!
DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN

Next you'll be telling me you won't send me one of your OpusX Lost City.

Not fair I say
I'm calling Shennanagans............Tom Foolery



Batista30 said:


> No good Brian. I already sent him a pm and we're working out a trade for those beauties......:nod:


----------



## Fury556

mattehh said:


> Here is Mine. My Top Shelf Trumps all. I have been collecting for a year and this is what I have so far.


Is that Optimo a chisel? :dr


----------



## kapathy

it aint much, but its all i got...... most of these have been traded or passed to me so i will appreciate every one of them


----------



## dav0

kapathy said:


> it aint much, but its all i got...... most of these have been traded or passed to me so i will appreciate every one of them


Kevin, nuthin' to be ashamed of there dude. Or as you kids are fond of saying:

"I'd hit that":biggrin:


----------



## FridayGt

kapathy said:


> it aint much, but its all i got...... most of these have been traded or passed to me so i will appreciate every one of them


Whew, don't sell yourself short, there are quite a few sticks on that top shelf that I've been dying to try! I'm digging the variety too.


----------



## kapathy

Lol the variety is due to overly generous trades or because I can only buy the 1 at a time



FridayGt said:


> Whew, don't sell yourself short, there are quite a few sticks on that top shelf that I've been dying to try! I'm digging the variety too.


----------



## gehrig97

These are really the "top layers" of each shelf... so some of the really good stuff is hidden underneath... (away from the sticky fingers of my ne'er do well friends...)


----------



## dav0

gehrig97 said:


> These are really the "top layers" of each shelf... so some of the really good stuff is hidden underneath... (away from the sticky fingers of my ne'er do well friends...)


Nice - you got crazy mad PSD4 buffer dude! Are boxes 10's or 25's???

I gotta revisit those red-banded suckers, last box I went through was a bit inconsistant from stick to stick. Then again, I have trouble lettin' them get the proper amount of rest. I never kept a box of any CC in the cooler longer then a couple weeks, when lucky enough to get my paws on them that is.


----------



## Cattani

Here is my current top shelf. The mortgage industry kinda hit hard times the last few months, so no new purchases to add here.


----------



## Batista30

gehrig97 said:


> These are really the "top layers" of each shelf... so some of the really good stuff is hidden underneath... (away from the sticky fingers of my ne'er do well friends...)


Everyone loves Anejo! Very nice!



Cattani said:


> Here is my current top shelf. The mortgage industry kinda hit hard times the last few months, so no new purchases to add here.


Another fuente fan I see! I like the selection!


----------



## dav0

Cattani said:


> Here is my current top shelf. The mortgage industry kinda hit hard times the last few months, so no new purchases to add here.


Chad,
Nice top shelf indeed!
Guess you are are on the side of "pull off that cello" debate. I've always been torn, but eventually decided to let em' age the way they came from the factory. Not only that, but a few times when pulling off the cello the cedar wrap came with it and that drove my OCD nature nuts.


----------



## Cattani

I can't stand the cello! It defeats the purpose of having a glass top.  Normally, I'll grab a few sticks to take home w/ me on the weekends and they travel in plastic baggies w/ humi packs. I don't have any sticks w/ cello on them anymore.


----------



## Rock31

Which culebra is that?


----------



## Batista30

Rock31 said:


> Which culebra is that?


Chad, don't tell him!!!! He'll take it from you when you're fast asleep! That's how I lost half my stash! :nod:


----------



## dav0

Rock31 said:


> Which culebra is that?


I was wonderin' about the culeabra myself, the ones I've seen (Partagas & Davidoff) have ribbons.

Was it custom rolled/braided?


----------



## mattehh

My last post I was kidding with the B&M and Swishers. This is my real top shelf. Not much there but at least I have been trying to collect a little.


----------



## Batista30

Nice Matt! Man, I'd love to smoke that lost city! Looks delicious!


----------



## Cattani

Rock31 said:


> Which culebra is that?


It is a Sol Cubano culebra. I got it off CI MMAO for $13 (including $5 shipping). It was the last one they had. I only bought it for conversation piece.......don't think I'll ever smoke it.


----------



## Poneill272

Bumping a thread! It's a good one!!


----------



## perry7762

Poneill272 said:


> Here is my top shelf,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics. Im sick right now, and it was all i could do to get off the couch and do that. Too last to go find the camera and then go to the computer. iPad and cell phone are more convenient now. better ones next time!!!!


i have a serious question, and please dont laugh at me................ will you marry me?:brick:


----------



## Poneill272

perry7762 said:


> i have a serious question, and please dont laugh at me................ will you marry me?:brick:


I'm gonna make you court me for 6 months first!! :loco:


----------



## vtxcigar

Well, my top shelf is nothing compared to what I've seen (and drooled over) so far. However, it's a good beginning and we'll see how it goes. Got some decent ones from joining the CRA as you can see by the bands.










Keep the pics coming. I'm really enjoying looking at all your cigars!

op2:


----------



## Poneill272

vtxcigar said:


> Well, my top shelf is nothing compared to what I've seen (and drooled over) so far. However, it's a good beginning and we'll see how it goes. Got some decent ones from joining the CRA as you can see by the bands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the pics coming. I'm really enjoying looking at all your cigars!
> 
> op2:


Nice job!! How do you like the RP decades?


----------



## canadianbeaver

New stock to be added shortly!

CB


----------



## Richterscale

vtxcigar said:


> Well, my top shelf is nothing compared to what I've seen (and drooled over) so far. However, it's a good beginning and we'll see how it goes. Got some decent ones from joining the CRA as you can see by the bands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the pics coming. I'm really enjoying looking at all your cigars!
> 
> op2:


Nothing to be ashamed of there bro! Nice! Which site did you get the CRA samplers from? I need to do that myself.


----------



## vtxcigar

Poneill272 said:


> Nice job!! How do you like the RP decades?


The Decades are one of my favorite cigars. Much better than the 15th 
Anniversary in my opinion. I've smoked about 9 of 'em and found them to be 
very consistent.



Richterscale said:


> Nothing to be ashamed of there bro! Nice! Which site did you get the CRA samplers from? I need to do that myself.


The CRA is offering a special 10 pack along with a 1 year membership for a 
hundred bucks. Seemed to me to be the best way to join rather than the 
$35 for a year plus 2 cigars. Here's the Deal!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Been very impressed with a lot of the awesome smokes I have been seeing here! Not a single one that I would not be proud to own! Keep those pictures coming brothers!


----------



## Richterscale

Definitely! Thanks bro! Enjoy them sticks!


----------



## Poneill272

Mods, is this Sticky worthy?? It's a great thread!


----------



## perry7762

Poneill272 said:


> I'm gonna make you court me for 6 months first!! :loco:


how bout 3 months and a VERY expensive ring that i take off my fiances finger???????? sound like a plan? wwe gotta comprimise here somewhere:llama:the llama has spoken


----------



## Poneill272

perry7762 said:


> how bout 3 months and a VERY expensive ring that i take off my fiances finger???????? sound like a plan? wwe gotta comprimise here somewhere:llama:the llama has spoken


Take the finger too!! :tease:


----------



## perry7762

vtxcigar said:


> Well, my top shelf is nothing compared to what I've seen (and drooled over) so far. However, it's a good beginning and we'll see how it goes. Got some decent ones from joining the CRA as you can see by the bands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the pics coming. I'm really enjoying looking at all your cigars!
> 
> op2:


dude, you have prolly seen my opus and woams, im still drooling over your top shelf! you wanna do a blind trade, shoot me a pm


----------



## canadianbeaver

vtxcigar said:


> The Decades are one of my favorite cigars. Much better than the 15th
> Anniversary in my opinion. I've smoked about 9 of 'em and found them to be
> very consistent.
> 
> I LOVE RP Decades and their Vantage 1990's series too. Honestly I am worried my OX's are going to be too strong for me and my Dirty Rats too. I have been collecting like coins... valuable cigars.


----------



## Seasick Sailor

I think it moved.



Habanolover said:


> *It's a small shelf but...*


----------



## canuck2099

Seasick Sailor said:


> I think it moved.


LOL ! I think a little blood rushed into my.......


----------



## teedles915

Not a lot compared to what others have but I am pretty damn proud of em.


----------



## Batista30

T.W., I'd smoke everyone of them. If you ever need a housesitter, let me know! Those Cohiba Magicos are so enticing!


----------



## Rock31

Damn TW are those stored in a treasure chest? That sucker is deep!


----------



## teedles915

Batista30 said:


> T.W., I'd smoke everyone of them. If you ever need a housesitter, let me know! Those Cohiba Magicos are so enticing!


I'm sure you would most of em came from you my friend!!!! But between the four dogs and two kids, I'm betting you'd NEED to smoke all of em. :hurt:

But you sir would be welcome anytime, with free reign of the humi.



Rock31 said:


> Damn TW are those stored in a treasure chest? That sucker is deep!


That's my Waxing Moon humi. There are a few more that go on the bottom but I took them out for the pic. A shelf fits on top with my mid range smokes.


----------



## dav0

teedles915 said:


> I'm sure you would most of em came from you my friend!!!! But between the four dogs and two kids, I'm betting you'd NEED to smoke all of em. :hurt:
> 
> But you sir would be welcome anytime, with free reign of the humi.
> 
> That's my Waxing Moon humi. There are a few more that go on the bottom but I took them out for the pic. A shelf fits on top with my mid range smokes.


Nice stash T.W. - BTW, is there a thread for pics of Waxing Moon's Humidors? If there isn't, then perhaps one of the mods or long-standing puffers can start one. This way I can post my pics when Ed gets finished crafting mine!:wink:


----------



## donovanrichardson

Well these are my two humble 20-count humidors that I keep a good amount of my best stock in although with the recent bombs, I've been forced to keep some very nice sticks in my plastic tub-o-dor. The funny thing is, I can only take credit for a couple of these sticks in here that I actually purchased, the rest were gifts from members here as well as an awesome trade.


----------



## Poneill272

ALL CRAP!!!!!!!:jaw: Send them over here!!! Ill take all those unsmokeables off your hands!!!!!!:spank::spank:

Very nice Bro!!!!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Poneill272 said:


> ALL CRAP!!!!!!!:jaw: Send them over here!!! Ill take all those unsmokeables off your hands!!!!!!:spank::spank:
> 
> Very nice Bro!!!!


Thanks brother! I can't take a bit of credit for it though!


----------



## Poneill272

donovanrichardson said:


> Thanks brother! I can't take a bit of credit for it though!


Sure you can!!!! They are all yours now right?? :caked:


----------



## szyzk

Poneill272 said:


> Sure you can!!!! They are all yours now right?? :caked:


They're all his except for the Sharks and Opus cigars... Those he'll be sending to me!

Nice stash, Donovan. Looks like your collection has come a long way!


----------



## donovanrichardson

szyzk said:


> They're all his except for the Sharks and Opus cigars... Those he'll be sending to me!
> 
> Nice stash, Donovan. Looks like your collection has come a long way!


Haha! Well thanks to you is where it all started! You were the first one on here to bomb me brother!


----------



## Batista30

That Andrew, always causing trouble. Who knows what would have happened if he never sent that first bomb...


----------



## szyzk

donovanrichardson said:


> Haha! Well thanks to you is where it all started! You were the first one on here to bomb me brother!





Batista30 said:


> That Andrew, always causing trouble. Who knows what would have happened if he never sent that first bomb...


It was worth it!

:grouphug:

Donovan, your post did remind me that I have to buy an Opus sooner than later. I keep meaning to, but then I walk into the B&M and I don't even make it to the "O" section before I have more than enough stuff picked out.


----------



## donovanrichardson

szyzk said:


> It was worth it!
> 
> :grouphug:
> 
> Donovan, your post did remind me that I have to buy an Opus sooner than later. I keep meaning to, but then I walk into the B&M and I don't even make it to the "O" section before I have more than enough stuff picked out.


Haha do it for sure man! I think they will flourish with some rest as well! I've got two now and my friend smoked one from a trade we did with Zach and it blew his mind!


----------



## szyzk

donovanrichardson said:


> Haha do it for sure man! I think they will flourish with some rest as well! I've got two now and my friend smoked one from a trade we did with Zach and it blew his mind!


I'll make it a point to skip over everything and go straight to those next time. The aging thing doesn't bother me... My stash has slowly crept up to the "you're never going to have the time to smoke all of these" status so I can afford to let some hide in the corner until they're ready.


----------



## donovanrichardson

szyzk said:


> I'll make it a point to skip over everything and go straight to those next time. The aging thing doesn't bother me... My stash has slowly crept up to the "you're never going to have the time to smoke all of these" status so I can afford to let some hide in the corner until they're ready.


Haha same here my friend! I really need to pick up my smoking schedule with this slightly warmer coming, can't wait until Spring though when I can really get out and Puff!


----------



## English Bulldog

Partagas Serie D. No.2 My current favorite.


----------



## GregSS

Some recent acquisitions along with what I already had:


----------



## donovanrichardson

GregSS said:


> Some recent acquisitions along with what I already had:


Wow Alex! Those coffins look absolutely gorgeous! Wish I had a B&M handy to check out all of those different Liberties!


----------



## Zfog

donovanrichardson said:


> Wow Alex! Those coffins look absolutely gorgeous! Wish I had a B&M handy to check out all of those different Liberties!


Good luck finding a B&M like that.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Zfog said:


> Good luck finding a B&M like that.


A guy can dream right?!


----------



## Zfog

Yes but that might be a wet one!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Zfog said:


> Yes but that might be a wet one!


Good point... lol


----------



## astripp

My Fuente top shelf

Comachos and boutiques and sopranos

Coolidor top shelf - box of CAO Sopranos and box of T52 little pigs

Illusione/Viaje/Tat Cojonu

PANs


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow Andrew, incredible top shelf, all of it is incredible! Every about it looks good, those Padrons, the entire AF shelf, Viaje, you've got it all my man, very awesome stuff brother!


----------



## Max_Power

Andrew,

Is there a local shop by you that has the Illusione claros? or were they mail order?

Nice collection by the way; those all look very tasty.



astripp said:


> My Fuente top shelf
> 
> Comachos and boutiques and sopranos
> 
> Coolidor top shelf - box of CAO Sopranos and box of T52 little pigs
> 
> Illusione/Viaje/Tat Cojonu
> 
> PANs


----------



## astripp

I bought the Illusione Claros from a local B&M. It's an 888 and an HL that I have. However. the last I went in the 888s were sold out and I bought one of the last five of the HLs. I believe New Havana Cigars has the Illusion Claros Illusione Claros Here


----------



## ramanujan

I'm quite new to cigars, so i have to try some sticks before i get some boxes...


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

ramanujan said:


> I'm quite new to cigars, so i have to try some sticks before i get some boxes...


That Monte 2 looks real tasty!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## dav0

ramanujan said:


> I'm quite new to cigars, so i have to try some sticks before i get some boxes...


Ahh, you've found my friend Ramone! Ramone come home to Dav0!:frown:


----------



## donovanrichardson

ramanujan said:


> I'm quite new to cigars, so i have to try some sticks before i get some boxes...


Wow, awesome smokes and CCs Jens! Those all look really great! Pretty good selection for someone who is new to cigars!


----------



## dms1092

Wow Jens, Im fairly new to cigars myself and have a 50ct humi and a tupperware going and both are pretty full. With that said I AM JEALOUS of your sticks...Great looking sticks


----------



## Batista30

Jens, good stuff! If I was new to cigars, that's the way I would want to do it as well!


----------



## Cattani

BHK for the win!


----------



## astripp

Nice stash for a top shelf! Since you can get ISOM singles, try the lusitania and the 898 from Partagas - great flavors.


----------



## ramanujan

astripp said:


> Nice stash for a top shelf! Since you can get ISOM singles, try the lusitania and the 898 from Partagas - great flavors.


The lusitania is on my shopping list, but currently i'm more into the small cigars. Maybe this will change during the summer :woohoo:


----------



## Gorden Gecko

thebayratt said:


> My top and bottom shelf aren't that "deep" in goodies, but i got a few.
> 
> Top-shelf (mix)boxes:


Those Satoris look like they were dipped in motor oil ..nice


----------



## Hatattack

I think its about perfect. All of my Cubans have there own humidor now.


----------



## Batista30

Nice "top shelf" Leo! You certainly can't wrong with the selection!


----------



## stewartu

ramanujan said:


> I'm quite new to cigars, so i have to try some sticks before i get some boxes...


Some lovely cigars in this top shelf. Excellent photo as well. Enjoy!


----------



## Ammosmoke

Thanks to a very generous BOTL, I have these CC's! He also gave me a dozen CC Quinteros to try (not pictured)! Awesome guy, blew me out of the water. I'm just waiting for a good time to smoke em. There is also an Illusione CG:4, and a Tatuaje...ermm spacing on the name. Somebody help me out here. Same gauge and wrapper as the Lanceros Truinfador, but it is shorter. B&M guy suggested it, and he really knows his product, so I couldn't pass it up. I only have about 30, well 25 now cigars so I guess this isn't too bad for a noob like me.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Cool CCs my man! Those Fonseca look so delicious, that has got to be my next CC purchase for sure!


----------



## harley33

Love the pictures, keep them coming. One day I will have a top shelf.... :bowdown:


----------



## cubanrob19

Well, neither of my humidors have shelves, but here is what sits on top:

This one holds my Fuente collection ... It's not as impressive as most I've seen on here, but I'm proud of it!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Absolutely beautiful Robbie! That is an awesome collection of AF and I see quite the collection of coffins there as well, very impressive indeed my friend!


----------



## cubanrob19

donovanrichardson said:


> Absolutely beautiful Robbie! That is an awesome collection of AF and I see quite the collection of coffins there as well, very impressive indeed my friend!


Thanks bud!

Do u think u can name the coffins hiding underneath those Fuente's?


----------



## donovanrichardson

cubanrob19 said:


> Thanks bud!
> 
> Do u think u can name the coffins hiding underneath those Fuente's?


Are they Opus? Or even Stradavarius maybe? I'm not too good at guessing haha, I have a feeling they are a Opus, maybe a BBMF?


----------



## cubanrob19

donovanrichardson said:


> Are they Opus? Or even Stradavarius maybe? I'm not too good at guessing haha, I have a feeling they are a Opus, maybe a BBMF?


Haha ... Well one coffin is the charitable coffin that comes w/ 1 opus & 1 Maximus.

Their are 2 My Father LE's & a Camacho liberty 2010

Then in the other humi has a CAO National Anthem


----------



## donovanrichardson

cubanrob19 said:


> Haha ... Well one coffin is the charitable coffin that comes w/ 1 opus & 1 Maximus.
> 
> Their are 2 My Father LE's & a Camacho liberty 2010
> 
> Then in the other humi has a CAO National Anthem


Haha awesome! I didn't even see the navy blue off to the left there! Those My Father's will best tasty I bet when you light those up!


----------



## Rock31

You guys are way too organized for me, my cooler and wine fridge are a disaster compared to this...


----------



## kapathy

Rock31 said:


> You guys are way too organized for me, my cooler and wine fridge are a disaster compared to this...


lol i prettied mine up for my picture


----------



## Habano

My smallest top shelf of three humidors. Not including my new wine cooler and regular cooler that is stuffed. Thought I would post a little teaser since I came across this thread.


----------



## Batista30

cubanrob19 said:


> Well, neither of my humidors have shelves, but here is what sits on top:
> 
> This one holds my Fuente collection ... It's not as impressive as most I've seen on here, but I'm proud of it!


Beautiful collection Robbie! I can see those MY Father LEs picking behind the others cigars! You also have the Macanudo Vintage 1997s. Those look delicious but never got around to smoking one.


----------



## TXsmoker

Top shelf huh? Here is mine although a few are gone now.


----------



## Batista30

Adam!!!! Tell me you smoked the Berger and Argenti! I have one in the humi but haven't tried one yet and I'm wondering if the rumors are true about the ash being the length of the cigar.


----------



## TXsmoker

Batista30 said:


> Adam!!!! Tell me you smoked the Berger and Argenti! I have one in the humi but haven't tried one yet and I'm wondering if the rumors are true about the ash being the length of the cigar.


I have smoked one, and I think the ash could have held on, but I was busy so I ended up knocking it off in an ashtray. It held on pretty good, so I probably shouldnt have messed with it.


----------



## athomas2

So many cigars ive never seen before!!


----------



## TylerDurden

Starbuck said:


> My smallest top shelf of three humidors. Not including my new wine cooler and regular cooler that is stuffed. Thought I would post a little teaser since I came across this thread.


Man I am jealous. Liga Privada, Tatuaje, Anejo, Opus X.

I can never find those Opus X Love Affairs. It is one of my most wanted smokes. The few I have found were big $, like $20.00+ which is out of my price range. Would love to try a Lost City some day as well.

Awesome stash man.


----------



## BMack

This thread always makes me a little sad. haha. Great collections guys!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Did some serious reorganizing yesterday and moved a lot of cigars around. Anyway, I came up with my "top shelf" in my new humidor.

CCs on the left compartment and my very "humble and small" AF collection on the right. I've got a 5er of Short Stories coming to add to it though!










Closeup of the CCs:









Closer shot of the A. Fuente side:









Thanks for looking guys!


----------



## zrhoad66

Just try'n to keep up


----------



## karatekyle

Seeing all these opus, anejo, behikes and likes just makes me angry.

My top shelf doesn't even deserve to be in the same thread as these masterpieces! I'm so jealous.


----------



## COYOTE JLR

This is my main humi. It's not much compared to some of these collections, but I'm working on it.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow Jacob, that is an absolutely incredible stash! You have a PHENOMENAL assortment of cigars, very very Impressive indeed my friend, wow!


----------



## Richterscale

I love the posts that are "this is not very cool but here it goes.." and it's like 23 trays full of LE's and HTFs lol


----------



## donovanrichardson

Richterscale said:


> I love the posts that are "this is not very cool but here it goes.." and it's like 23 trays full of LE's and HTFs lol


Hahaha exactly! There have been a couple and I am just like, are you serious?!


----------



## karatekyle

Richterscale said:


> I love the posts that are "this is not very cool but here it goes.." and it's like 23 trays full of LE's and HTFs lol





donovanrichardson said:


> Hahaha exactly! There have been a couple and I am just like, are you serious?!


"well here's my wimpy collection of a box of opus in every vitola...oh and have I shown you the lighter Jesus Christ gave me?"


----------



## COYOTE JLR

donovanrichardson said:


> Wow Jacob, that is an absolutely incredible stash! You have a PHENOMENAL assortment of cigars, very very Impressive indeed my friend, wow!


Thanks, Donovan. I've worked hard to narrow it down just to cigars that I really enjoy since I only get to smoke once or twice a week.



karatekyle said:


> "well here's my wimpy collection of a box of opus in every vitola...oh and have I shown you the lighter Jesus Christ gave me?"


ound:


----------



## socalocmatt

Rearranging my stash and actually putting my "top shelf" aside from everything else. Here is most of it:


----------



## [email protected]

ugh! this thread always makes me jealous!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Very nice looking Stash Matt! Wow, what an incredible selection of CCs and NCs, pretty much my dream top shelf full of Sharks, Padrons, BHKs and all other things delicious haha!


----------



## APBTMarcel

Coyotejlr.........can I have your illusione and tat shelves please?

This thread is amazing, I have an ok top shelf compared to these, actually on second thought it blows compared to these lol. I'll post a pic in a few months when I can be more proud of mine.


----------



## seank1

Matt awesome top shelf...


----------



## socalocmatt

Thanks. I decided to snap these as I was moving things over to a wine cooler so that now my top shelf is all the stuff in the cooler and my "normal" stuff is in jars.


----------



## OdessaDan

Oh Boy, this thread makes me want to go shopping to upgrade my top shelf...

Dan


----------



## 1Linnie

Not much but... considering just few months ago I would purchase hand full of smokes on Friday to smoke on the weekend and maybe have one or two left over for the next week. What a slippery slope....


----------



## donovanrichardson

Very sharp looking shelf there Linnie! Very cool looking smokes in there my man!


----------



## 1Linnie

donovanrichardson said:


> Very sharp looking shelf there Linnie! Very cool looking smokes in there my man!


Yes thanks. Few of them are from trade here on Puff. Gonna smoke that Nine real soon.


----------



## donovanrichardson

1Linnie said:


> Yes thanks. Few of them are from trade here on Puff. Gonna smoke that Nine real soon.


I've heard it's a great smoke, that BTL looks awesome as well and the Short Story is honestly in my top 5 smokes right now, such a good little guy!


----------



## 1Linnie

donovanrichardson said:


> I've heard it's a great smoke, that BTL looks awesome as well and the Short Story is honestly in my top 5 smokes right now, such a good little guy!


The short story is an incredible little smoke. Perfect when time is limited.

The BTL is an awesome smoke. Lucky me, have a good friend that purchased 8 boxes of the BTL. Few of us get together about once every other week. He has herfador full of Opus, Padrons, and large selection of AF smokes. The best part is he insist on sharing.


----------



## bMay

Nice stash Matt!!


----------



## Rune

mmm looking nice and delicious


----------



## Rune




----------



## PUROGUY

What are the sticks with the green bands?


----------



## BMack

PUROGUY said:


> What are the sticks with the green bands?


Oliva Master Blends 3  Very good sticks!


----------



## harley33

BMack said:


> Oliva Master Blends 3  Very good sticks!


Good sticks for sure. Watch joe's or cbid. Don't pay retail.


----------



## PUROGUY

BMack said:


> Oliva Master Blends 3  Very good sticks!


 Thanks pal.Appreciate it.


----------



## Tyekanik

Everybody seem to store their cigars in plastic wraps- is that Ok? I mean- humidors are supposed to keep them humid at certain level, isn't it necessary to unwrap'em?


----------



## donovanrichardson

Tyekanik said:


> Everybody seem to store their cigars in plastic wraps- is that Ok? I mean- humidors are supposed to keep them humid at certain level, isn't it necessary to unwrap'em?


Hey there Phil, welcome! It's definitely not necessary to take the cello off or even remove them from a bag. A fellow member once told me that both of semi-permeable meaning that humidity and moisture will leech into the bag and humidify them. It's just a personal preference on what some guys do, some believe in taking it off and letting cigars breathe and others don't seem to notice a difference. Another option is to clip the extra cello off so that it is even with the foot of the cigar, so the wrapper is still protected by the cello, but now it can breath out from the the foot. Hope that all makes sense!


----------



## Tyekanik

donovanrichardson said:


> Hey there Phil, welcome! It's definitely not necessary to take the cello off or even remove them from a bag. A fellow member once told me that both of semi-permeable meaning that humidity and moisture will leech into the bag and humidify them. It's just a personal preference on what some guys do, some believe in taking it off and letting cigars breathe and others don't seem to notice a difference. Another option is to clip the extra cello off so that it is even with the foot of the cigar, so the wrapper is still protected by the cello, but now it can breath out from the the foot. Hope that all makes sense!


Thank you Don, for some reason I thought that cellos are hermetical. It makes things for me even more complicated- next time I will be torn apart making decision what to do with cellos(three options now!)


----------



## donovanrichardson

Tyekanik said:


> Thank you Don, for some reason I thought that cellos are hermetical. It makes things for me even more complicated- next time I will be torn apart making decision what to do with cellos(three options now!)


Well I am by no means an expert! I like leaving the cello on some cigars to protect the wrapper but at the same time, I like taking the cello off to allow them to breath more and really get out of what is called the "sick period" where ammonia comes off of the cigar. I have been meaning to clip a the cello on a few cigars so that it's square with the foot because that seems to be a good compromise.


----------



## titlowda

Bottom top shelf:noidea:

I separate infused and pipe from my regular sticks. Top drawer is for that and the whole bottom is for everyday smokes and top shelf


----------



## Kypt

Not sure why my picture won't show up.


----------



## donovanrichardson

titlowda said:


> Bottom top shelf:noidea:
> 
> I separate infused and pipe from my regular sticks. Top drawer is for that and the whole bottom is for everyday smokes and top shelf


Wow Dustin, that is an awesome top Shelf! I see you are a fan of the La Auroras, very cool, they look beautiful!


----------



## Kypt

Let's try this again.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Kypt said:


> Let's try this again.


Wow brother, excellent top shelf! Those are all incredible smokes my man, very cool and well organized!


----------



## karatekyle

Mmm I stumbled upon r&j tubos pretty early in my hobby. I have that same tube sitting somewhere right now! Nice shelf! I love oliva V and ashton VSG. Classic smokes.


----------



## bbasaran

Well this is my "Top Shelf"









But my goodies lies bellow... Do you thing its a Wrong place for them?


----------



## Hatattack




----------



## serenomike

you guys make me jealous with these threads =(


----------



## primetime76

Right side, top to bottom: My Father Le Bijou 1922, Liga Privada T52 (robusto and toro), Camacho 10th, Tat Vecrou, Epernay's and La Riqueza's, and on the side is a AF WOAM.

Left side, top to bottom: Cabiguan, Ron Stacy Signature (under the Cabiguan), Tat Havana's, Tat Cojonu 2003, Padron '64's, Ashton VSG Eclipse Tubo, Illusione 88, cg4's and another Epernay...

These are also stacked 2 high, so there is some that I am forgetting that i can't see in the pic...lol


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow Kipp....that is an awesome stash brother! Definitely some awesome sticks up there, those Illusiones look tasty!


----------



## primetime76

donovanrichardson said:


> Wow Kipp....that is an awesome stash brother! Definitely some awesome sticks up there, those Illusiones look tasty!


Dude, I can't get enough Illusione! The cg4 is one of the best cigars that I have ever smoked...I wish I was rich enough for that to be my every day smoke. They are $8 at my B&M and I am going to happen to be at a meeting down by it this morning...looks like I will buy 6 of them for $33! I have a coupon for $15 off my next purchase...can't beat $5.50 a stick! (okay, maybe 6 Illusione and 2 Tat Vecrou).


----------



## APBTMarcel




----------



## Kypt

karatekyle said:


> Mmm I stumbled upon r&j tubos pretty early in my hobby. I have that same tube sitting somewhere right now! Nice shelf! I love oliva V and ashton VSG. Classic smokes.


That particular R&J has been sitting there since late 2004. I'll probably smoke it in Sept. when I finish OCS and get my commission. I have another one I bought in 2002 that I will not smoke until my Eagles win the Superbowl. That cigar will most likely outlive me. :sad:


----------



## 1Linnie

nice stash Matt. I like how you take time to label your smokes with the date I am assuming.


----------



## APBTMarcel

1Linnie said:


> nice stash Matt. I like how you take time to label your smokes with the date I am assuming.


Thank you sir, and you are correct I date them and put random stuff on there. Sometimes the size, etc. It just sucks when I get in a big shipment, but it's worth the time.


----------



## Sultanc

The Top Shelf!


----------



## karatekyle

Kypt said:


> That particular R&J has been sitting there since late 2004. I'll probably smoke it in Sept. when I finish OCS and get my commission. I have another one I bought in 2002 that I will not smoke until my Eagles win the Superbowl. That cigar will most likely outlive me. :sad:


Very nice! Every older R&J I've had has aged very well. And you'll be smoking that 2002 before I smoke anything I bet on my team...I'm a vikings fan :banghead:


----------



## Batista30

Sultanc said:


> The Top Shelf!
> 
> View attachment 34155


Nice smokes in there. I definitely like the variety! Those LFDs look delicious!


----------



## Evonnida

Where's your top shelf Veeral?


----------



## Batista30

Evonnida said:


> Where's your top shelf Veeral?


out: Why you gotta pick on the guy with no top shelf....


----------



## teedles915

Did a little rearranging after visiting Shuckins yesterday, and receiving the pass cigars. Looks a little better.


----------



## astripp

Batista30 said:


> out: Why you gotta pick on the guy with no top shelf....


It isn't a lack of a top shelf, it's you have nothing but top shelves!


----------



## Poneill272

Those are some awesome sticks bro!!!! :smoke2:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

This thread makes me salivate.


----------



## canadacigar

My top shelf.


----------



## Dave.73

Man, I've been slacking. I need to restock and refill. This thread always gives me so many ideas.


----------



## 3smokesaround

Some really impressive stashes in here!


----------



## canadacigar

Just started not too long ago. I always try to pick up some cubans when I take a trip there as you can see I have a few on the top shelf. This site has really influenced my cigar collection over the last 3 months.


----------



## txemtp69

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Here is mine........


 I know this was 2 months ago but you seem to be an Arturo Fuente Fan lol not that I'm not but I'm thinking I'd hate to se your AJ Fernandez collection:biggrin:


----------



## canadacigar

Oh wow, that one is nice. Makes mine look like **** lol.


----------



## Oldmso54

Yikes - those are both impressive and definitely "top shelf"


----------



## fivespdcat

talk about some serious AF love in that top shelf!


----------



## WyldKnyght

I do believe I have "Cigar Envy" from some of these pics, I only have 1 shelf, but starting to work on more. 

It started out last January as a Bucket List" - #13 - Smoke a Cuban Cigar". Now I'm hooked and my wallet is empty LOL. 

I believe someone posted here somewhere, it starts out a a single cigar and turns into an expensive collecting hobby. I so know what they mean now.


----------



## bbasaran

*WyldKnyght* nice hobby  and nice shelf


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

There's been some, how you say... upgrades to my top shelf


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow man, that's a great looking top shelf Ben! Nice scores and a beautiful stash!


----------



## WyldKnyght

Nice upgrades

:hail:


----------



## ShaunB

All gorgeous top shelves. I only have a small 25 count desktop is there is no top shelf. Only THE shelf haha. But I've got nothing exciting in there.


----------



## mikemets

Habanolover said:


> *It's a small shelf but...*


Tasty sticks.
Help a PUFF new guy...thought we weren't allowed to show pics of Habanos? If we can...get ready for some **** :shocked:


----------



## Rock31

pictures are fine.


----------



## mikemets

This week's arrivals:









was a good week


----------



## ShaunB

mikemets said:


> This week's arrivals:
> 
> was a good week


Mike! Hows it going? (Shaun from BB.com)


----------



## Captnstabn

so jealous right now...


----------



## Max_Power

Beautiful stuff mike! 

I <3 bolis.


----------



## mikemets

ShaunB said:


> Mike! Hows it going? (Shaun from BB.com)


Nice to see you. Going great, but I can't do anything fun over here for 90 days...jeez, can't even PM. Rough crowd :frusty:

Posting pics, and started a giveaway...participating as much as possible within the tight restrictions...wait until they let me on the dark side :smoke:


----------



## mikemets

Max_Power said:


> Beautiful stuff mike!
> 
> I <3 bolis.


Thanks, that was just this week...hope you're around when I can share.


----------



## PUROGUY

WOW!Beautiful looking puros bro!Great pics!You've got me all roarin.Heading to Cuba myself at the end of the year to stock up large.Goin down with 7 or 8 family members who will all be carrying back for me.Can't wait.Enjoy those sticks as the summer approaches!Hot summer night,the aroma of Cuba in the air.Doesn't get any better!Until the puros and the lights go out of course.Lol!


----------



## pao444life

wow mike, looks great! im jealous!
my top shelf is a box of CAO la traviata divinos and thats it. someday, though...


----------



## Animal

astripp said:


> It isn't a lack of a top shelf, it's you have nothing but top shelves!


Now I'm interested to see Veeral's bottom shelf.

Keep it clean, all you gutterbrains!


----------



## WyldKnyght

I am so jealous of these top drawers and can't wait until I have this nice of pictures to share
:bounce:


----------



## dubels

Here is what came out of my big desktop. Still have two small 20cts and a cooler.


----------



## WyldKnyght

dubels said:


> Here is what came out of my big desktop. Still have two small 20cts and a cooler.


WOW, I just fell off my chair and hit my head....:faint:


----------



## Batista30

Love it Alex! Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Alex...how would you like to have a new friend?

That is definitely one of the best looking top shelfs I have seen because you have so many different, awesome sticks. Way to go my man! That's impressive! I need to score some of those Liberties at some point!


----------



## powerman659

Nice top shelf Alex!


----------



## dubels

Thanks for the comments guys. 

Donovan - A lot of my "top shelf" cigars were actually gifted to me or obtained through passes on this site. I obtained most of the Opus Xs there from one very generous bomb from Criminal, and several other cigars from generous gift from Triad during Secret Santa. 

Always looking for new friends too. 

The Liberties I plan to let age for at least 3 years before I smoke them. If you pick any up make sure to check for mold. I still check periodically for mold, same with all my tubos.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Let me wipe the drool from my mouth. Nice collections!


----------



## rvan84

Every time my top shelf starts to get respectable, I wander back into this thread. When my new purchases come in I will just have to come back on and see what you guys think.


----------



## titlowda

Brother, your top shelf is yours. As long as you are happy with it and enjoy the smokes... the rest is all just for fun.


----------



## seank1

txemtp69 said:


> I know this was 2 months ago but you seem to be an Arturo Fuente Fan lol not that I'm not but I'm thinking I'd hate to se your AJ Fernandez collection:biggrin:


Great sticks...some of my favorites in there..


----------



## z0diac

I don't really have a top 'shelf' but rather a humidor where I keep my upper grade stuff. I took everything out basically to check on things, so decided to add some pics to this thread:

Back boxes are Partagas D4 and Montecristo Petit Edmundo.




























(all were purchased in Cuba)


----------



## dragonhead08

z0diac said:


> I don't really have a top 'shelf' but rather a humidor where I keep my upper grade stuff. I took everything out basically to check on things, so decided to add some pics to this thread:
> 
> Back boxes are Partagas D4 and Montecristo Petit Edmundo.
> 
> (all were purchased in Cuba)


NICE!!


----------



## BlackandGold508

The smokes on the left are the ones i am reviewing here. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/289966-series-aged-reviews.html


----------



## StayingWarm

Here's my top shelf (if the pic comes through). It took a hit last week when my Brother and I smoked a couple of Opus X's that had been laying down for about 4 years to celebrate the birth of his second child (great day, great smokes), but there are still some mouth watering choices in there. 

Thoughts on what I should smoke tonight (chill "bring your own Scotch" night on my balcony with a couple buddies)? Suggestions appreciated...seems like a Top Shelf kind of night.


----------



## Zfog

Keith I love the Ron Mexico thrown in there for good measure! lol


----------



## francone13

That is a great collection!!!!



z0diac said:


> I don't really have a top 'shelf' but rather a humidor where I keep my upper grade stuff. I took everything out basically to check on things, so decided to add some pics to this thread:
> 
> Back boxes are Partagas D4 and Montecristo Petit Edmundo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (all were purchased in Cuba)


----------



## StayingWarm

This probably isn't the right place, but I couldn't find a help page, so I'll shoot...how do I attach a pic real-size in the message (vs. as a thumbnail attachment)? Any help appreciated (can PM so don't mess this thread or post here).

Cheers



StayingWarm said:


> Here's my top shelf (if the pic comes through). It took a hit last week when my Brother and I smoked a couple of Opus X's that had been laying down for about 4 years to celebrate the birth of his second child (great day, great smokes), but there are still some mouth watering choices in there.
> 
> Thoughts on what I should smoke tonight (chill "bring your own Scotch" night on my balcony with a couple buddies)? Suggestions appreciated...seems like a Top Shelf kind of night.


----------



## z0diac

StayingWarm said:


> This probably isn't the right place, but I couldn't find a help page, so I'll shoot...how do I attach a pic real-size in the message (vs. as a thumbnail attachment)? Any help appreciated (can PM so don't mess this thread or post here).
> 
> Cheers


You can send them to a 3rd party image host first (like imagevenue.com , imagebam.com, imageshack.com ) then use the "Insert Image" icon or, you can attach them here, and after they're uploaded, copy the link location to the attachment, then past that location into the message using the "Insert Image" icon at the top of the editor box. At least, that second way SHOULD work (it works on vBulletin forums)


----------



## WyldKnyght

z0diac said:


> I don't really have a top 'shelf' but rather a humidor where I keep my upper grade stuff. I took everything out basically to check on things, so decided to add some pics to this thread:
> 
> Back boxes are Partagas D4 and Montecristo Petit Edmundo.
> 
> (all were purchased in Cuba)


I have room in my Wineador to store those for you I'll keep them safe I promise (*fingers crossed*) :thumb: :boink:


----------



## z0diac

WyldKnyght said:


> I have room in my Wineador to store those for you I'll keep them safe I promise (*fingers crossed*) :thumb: :boink:


Yaaaah... well if you Kirkland Lake'rs are anything like my family in New Liskeard, I think I'll hang on to them. If I let them have any I'd have to make trips to Cuba monthly just to keep my supply replenished. :hat:


----------



## canadacigar

Those look yummy!!! Especially the Monte 2s. My buddy is in CUba right now and is going to bring my back some Monte No2s.
:banana:



francone13 said:


> That is a great collection!!!!


----------



## bbasaran

This Topic starts to hurt caused by envy... You guys have a very nice collection. Enjoy.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

txemtp69 said:


> I know this was 2 months ago but you seem to be an Arturo Fuente Fan lol not that I'm not but I'm thinking I'd hate to se your AJ Fernandez collection:biggrin:


My AJ humidor is a 200 ct beauty completely full!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckwylde

Wow. Some nice collections; however, it pains me to see all of those great sticks sitting out of cellophane and on top of one another. What gives? Especially the habanos sitting bare next to non cabanas...that is just plain sinful.


----------



## ShawnBC

buckwylde said:


> Wow. Some nice collections; however, it pains me to see all of those great sticks sitting out of cellophane and on top of one another. What gives? Especially the habanos sitting bare next to non cabanas...that is just plain sinful.


Wut?


----------



## TXsmoker

buckwylde said:


> Wow. Some nice collections; however, it pains me to see all of those great sticks sitting out of cellophane and on top of one another. What gives? Especially the habanos sitting bare next to non cabanas...that is just plain sinful.


Ive never had a Cuban that was in cellopane. Personaly, anything that isnt getting aged 2+ years will come out of the cellopane to acclimate quicker. Also, again, unless lots of time is involved, you wont have any flavor mixing issues unless you thow infused stick into the mix.


----------



## primetime76

BlackandGold508 said:


> The smokes on the left are the ones i am reviewing here. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/289966-series-aged-reviews.html


Dude I would totally fight you for the Viaje's and the Tat Tube!


----------



## dr.dirty

WOW:faint::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## DSturg369

The thread will make a grown man slobber, for sure.


----------



## Hannibal

I'm just sitting here in amazement......

No words at all!!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Zfog said:


> Keith I love the Ron Mexico thrown in there for good measure! lol


Thanks bro !! Def deserved a spot on the Top Shelf !! lol


----------



## z0diac

TXsmoker said:


> Ive never had a Cuban that was in cellopane. Personaly, anything that isnt getting aged 2+ years will come out of the cellopane to acclimate quicker. Also, again, unless lots of time is involved, you wont have any flavor mixing issues unless you thow infused stick into the mix.


Yah I don't know what buckywylde is talking about. I've NEVER seen cubans wrapped in plastic. Tubes, yes... but that's it.


----------



## socalocmatt

z0diac said:


> Yah I don't know what buckywylde is talking about. I've NEVER seen cubans wrapped in plastic. Tubes, yes... but that's it.


... Unless the box has a clear plastic top ound:


----------



## WyldKnyght

Well thanks to the ZK and Pink Ponies, I've had to re-organize my Wineador, I know have a top Shelf and a ZK/Pony Shelf.

Top Shelf (Cubans of course!!!)

Other Top Shelf (ZK/Pony Shelf)

*Thank You ZK & Ray, not sure how I will repay you.*


----------



## ShawnBC

How do you love thos custom rolled Cubans? On another forums, people that have visited Cuba said that in Havana, there are people rolling custom no-names and one guy in particular rolls cigars that are even better than the factory-made Cohibas and Monte's.

Next time I go down there I'll make sure to get a hold of his adress and pay him a visit!


----------



## ShawnBC

Nice top shelf BTW! :dude:


----------



## donovanrichardson

WyldKnyght said:


> Well thanks to the ZK and Pink Ponies, I've had to re-organize my Wineador, I know have a top Shelf and a ZK/Pony Shelf.
> 
> Top Shelf (Cubans of course!!!)


Are those Cuban Cigarillos there craig?


----------



## gentimmy

don't feel like pulling everything out:


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow Tim...your collection is awesome brother! All of those are awesome looking sticks brother! Great CC and NC top shelf!


----------



## WyldKnyght

ShawnBC said:


> How do you love thos custom rolled Cubans? On another forums, people that have visited Cuba said that in Havana, there are people rolling custom no-names and one guy in particular rolls cigars that are even better than the factory-made Cohibas and Monte's.
> 
> Next time I go down there I'll make sure to get a hold of his adress and pay him a visit!


I was in Holguin, so never saw anything like that. Stayed clear of any peddlers didn't want to chance getting any fakes


----------



## Evonnida

Very nice tim!!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght

donovanrichardson said:


> Are those Cuban Cigarillos there craig?


Yes they are, they are RyJ Mini Cigarillos


----------



## gentimmy

Thanks guys!

go ahead Erich...post yours up and put me to shame!

:beerchug:


----------



## donovanrichardson

WyldKnyght said:


> Yes they are, they are RyJ Mini Cigarillos


Do you like them pretty good? I didn't know if they would be worth it or not plus they always seem to be out at my vendor haha!


----------



## Evonnida

gentimmy said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> go ahead Erich...post yours up and put me to shame!
> 
> :beerchug:


I think of my stand up cooler as my top shelf. Theres plenty of pics of that already


----------



## gentimmy

really? cause with the amount you buy i'd assume at least three of the 9038240921 humidors you have would be top shelf!


----------



## WyldKnyght

donovanrichardson said:


> Do you like them pretty good? I didn't know if they would be worth it or not plus they always seem to be out at my vendor haha!


They are not bad, they make me think of a cigarette, we got them for my wife at the airport on the way home. I prefer something a can hold.. a manly seegar LOL


----------



## donovanrichardson

WyldKnyght said:


> They are not bad, they make me think of a cigarette, we got them for my wife at the airport on the way home. I prefer something a can hold.. a manly seegar LOL


Haha alright man, I got ya! I'm sometimes a fan of the cigarillo but it would be hard to make a Cuban cigarillo that actually had that signature "twang" ok, back to subject haha!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Have no idea how I missed this thread but there are some humi shelf pictures in here that way too organized for me. Mine looks like a pile of logs in a river dam just getting ready for some beaver to chew into it. It would take far too long for my organizing and picture taking. Shameful to show it the way it is now. Like playing Jinga when I try to pull one out hoping others don't roll out of the box.* :der:


----------



## Swany

Well, here's my "top shelf." Pales in comparison to some of ya'lls, but hey, have to start somewhere.


----------



## Evonnida

Looks great Swany!!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght

Swany said:


> Well, here's my "top shelf." Pales in comparison to some of ya'lls, but hey, have to start somewhere.


Don't worry Rob it'll grow.... My top shelf was only the cubans when I first started here LOL and that's cause I just got back from there.

The BOTL will take care of you.


----------



## gentimmy

lookin good Rob!


----------



## Swany

gentimmy said:


> lookin good Rob!


Thanks bro, a couple of the ones u sent me didnt make it cause i didnt feel like digging them out the bottom of my humi. I cant wait to try those.


----------



## gentimmy

no worries brotha


----------



## primetime76

Thanks to Ron, Dave and Jim I now have a humidor full of super premiums!

Here is the top shelf: on the right we have all CC's and every damn one is from Ron, Dave and Jim. On the left is Padron 1926's and 1926 45th, Viaje's, Anejo Sharks, Opus X Belicoso and Opus X sharks.










In the main compartment is: Liga Privada T52's, Illusione cg4 and Phantom, My Fathers, Tatuaje's, Camacho 10th.










And in the cooler: Box of Tatuaje Cojonu 2003, box of Illusione CG4, box of Tatuaje petites, box of Ambos Mundos and a TON of loose misc sticks....










I have no clue where I am going to put the two boxes of CAO Criollo that are coming today!


----------



## hoosiers2006

primetime76 said:


> Thanks to Ron, Dave and Jim I now have a humidor full of super premiums!
> 
> Here is the top shelf: on the right we have all CC's and every damn one is from Ron, Dave and Jim. On the left is Padron 1926's and 1926 45th, Viaje's, Anejo Sharks, Opus X Belicoso and Opus X sharks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the main compartment is: Liga Privada T52's, Illusione cg4 and Phantom, My Fathers, Tatuaje's, Camacho 10th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the cooler: Box of Tatuaje Cojonu 2003, box of Illusione CG4, box of Tatuaje petites, box of Ambos Mundos and a TON of loose misc sticks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue where I am going to put the two boxes of CAO Criollo that are coming today!


Very nice, btw my address is lised in my profile, so feel free to send the boxes of CAO Criollo's on over and Ill store em for ya.:smoke:


----------



## gentimmy

looks like it's time for another cooler, kipp!

good stuff!


----------



## StayingWarm

Kipp

WOW! That's a fantastic top shelf! I'm not sure I even know where New Hampshire is, but if I ever find myself in the area, I hope you don't mind if I stop by for a smoke. 

Keep that great collection growing!


----------



## bbasaran

Very nice indeed.


----------



## canadacigar

Hey re-organized my top shelf so I thought I would take a pic and post it. 
Mainly cc. Left you monte no2 cohiba maduros, siglos, esplendidos, boli rc and on right some padron annis lgc etc.


----------



## seank1

Just reorganized my humi, this is my current top shelf.


----------



## Juicestain

Just read threw this whole thread and lots of awesome selections:thumb: I don't really have a top shelf as my cigars are more organized by Factory/Brand but I wanted to play and this is the closest I came up with.


----------



## Vwluv10338

My meger "top shelf":

I will say the Monte in the tube is my special little baby. From what I can tell its a legit CC that was given to me by a friend in highschool somewhere around 1998-1999. I took it to college with me in the tube but it didnt get into a humidor untill around 5 years ago. I'm not even sure if its still good but I've never smoked a CC and its my only one. I doubt I'll ever smoke it.


----------



## truckertim

thebayratt said:


> My top and bottom shelf aren't that "deep" in goodies, but i got a few.
> 
> Top-shelf (mix)boxes:


Where did you get those Satori's ?(spelling?) Those look absolutely AMAZING! My jaw just hit the floor when I seen those beautiful sticks.


----------



## shotokun16

Anejos, 1 opus, padrons, and camacho pre-embargoes.

sorry droid phone-blur

Bottom:









RP decades, RP 1990s, oliva V and Oliva O & G cameroons/maduro, some camchoes Pre-embargos and 25 sticks of AF don carlos #4 (very flavorful at that size), RP 2003 Cameroon (NEW!), AF hemingway sampler (4ct)


----------



## gosh

Well I >thought< I had a top shelf before coming into this thread lol. All kidding aside, some seriously nice collections in here guys and gals! These top shelves look good enough to eat!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl




----------



## Mante

There are some very good sticks in there Mark, thanks for the drool on my shirt. LOL. :nod:


----------



## jjjoseph

Not sure what a lot of these are but, nice pics none the less lol


----------



## Dubv23

This is the top shelf of my Desktop


----------



## maxlexi

dubv23 said:


> this is the top shelf of my desktop


very nice stash


----------



## vtxcigar

Well,

Here's my meager shelf. I did forget to put the 12 My Fathers in the picture, but they are still in their box.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Nothing meager about that Bill. Great Top Shelf my man !


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

But what lurks beneath?


----------



## UTKhodgy

Here is my "top shelf":


----------



## Max_Power

UTKhodgy said:


> Here is my "top shelf":


Nice sticks Andrew! But I can't help noticing your "shelf" looks suspiciously like a cushion


----------



## UTKhodgy

Max_Power said:


> Nice sticks Andrew! But I can't help noticing your "shelf" looks suspiciously like a cushion


Yeah, I posted my new humidor in the Take a Picture of your Humidor thread under Cigar Accessories. It is currently seasoning so these sticks have been in a tupperdor.

1) Easier to get them all in the pic by laying them out; and
2) It gave me a chance to check them all for beetles as I got freaked out about my Graycliff's and all of their documented issues with beetles.


----------



## flyinillini75

Amazing top shelf fellas..... I will be posting my humble collection in the next day or so. I would have today but seeing all these premium sticks has made me see double so all the pictures are blurry!!!!


----------



## grapplefu

Awesome sticks, wish mine could compare


----------



## cw_mi

You guys have some very nice collections ! It's hard for me to decide what is my "top shelf" between these two :


----------



## StogieNinja

Chuck.... dadgum, sir. I've seen those before... UF4?! Very nice.


----------



## bob-o

Alright Chuck, I am on my way over.


----------



## xxxntu




----------



## Max_Power

xxxntu said:


> View attachment 36781


Pretty nice! Those casa Fuentes are amazing.


----------



## yellowv

Here is my top shelf








Middle shelf is not too shabby either


----------



## FLuX43

I think this is my first post, but a long time lurker. Puff has been really helpful for advice and recommendations. Hope my humble stash has something to offer to the thread.

Am I doing it right? 
*This kinda was a bitch since I can't post direct links to imgur with under 30 posts.*


----------



## n00b

ok here is mine.. and no where NEAR like everyone elses.. im so ashamed.


----------



## Dubv23

n00b said:


> ok here is mine.. and no where NEAR like everyone elses.. im so ashamed.


Ashamed! Your taste is outstanding... Nothing to be ashamed about that's for sure


----------



## n00b

Dubv23 said:


> Ashamed! Your taste is outstanding... Nothing to be ashamed about that's for sure


lol.. i am!!! plus i have a few fuente collections... etc.. some opus coffins.. but thats about it.. the rest is plain on NC's etc. :>


----------



## socalocmatt

n00b said:


> lol.. i am!!! plus i have a few fuente collections... etc.. some opus coffins.. but thats about it.. the rest is plain on NC's etc. :>


:der:

Your top shelf is badass sir.

Since my new humidor is set up and ready to go I figure I will pop a picture of its top shelf on here:


----------



## n00b

socalocmatt said:


> :der:
> 
> Your top shelf is badass sir.
> 
> Since my new humidor is set up and ready to go I figure I will pop a picture of its top shelf on here:


whats up brotha! only wish mine was as good as yours


----------



## socalocmatt

n00b said:


> whats up brotha! only wish mine was as good as yours


HAHA. Wanna trade? I'll take those Lost Cities, Cohibas, Opus, Padron, Bolis any day!


----------



## n00b

socalocmatt said:


> HAHA. Wanna trade? I'll take those Lost Cities, Cohibas, Opus, Padron, Bolis any day!


those for your whole stash?? yes!


----------



## socalocmatt

n00b said:


> those for your whole stash?? yes!


:sl Just the top shelf... in the picture (dont get any crazy ideas). LOL


----------



## REDROMMY

n00b said:


> ok here is mine.. and no where NEAR like everyone elses.. im so ashamed.


This is what i aspire to. Nice stack of Padrons, the OPUS X look fantastic, and the CoRos and Behike need no words.


----------



## n00b

here is the shelf next to it:


----------



## StogieNinja

FLuX43 said:


> I think this is my first post, but a long time lurker. Puff has been really helpful for advice and recommendations. Hope my humble stash has something to offer to the thread.
> 
> Am I doing it right?
> *This kinda was a bitch since I can't post direct links to imgur with under 30 posts.*
> 
> View attachment 36793


I love that you've been a member here for like a year and a half, and this is your first post! Great top shelf, those Cohibas looks delicious! I love those maduros.

But... Nc Cohibas sharing space with CC Cohibas?! Blasphemy!!! (j/k, of course)


----------



## bogenater

If you don't smoke a ton, might as well spend some money and really enjoy it when you do.


----------



## StogieNinja

bogenater said:


> If you don't smoke a ton, might as well spend some money and really enjoy it when you do.
> View attachment 36886


Well _done_, sir!


----------



## UTKhodgy

My new top shelf...
http://i.imgur.com/ZhuD6.jpg


----------



## Guest

UTKhodgy said:


> My new top shelf...
> http://i.imgur.com/ZhuD6.jpg


Crap dude! That's a really sweet stash!


----------



## talidin

My top shelf is currently a bag lol. Its not much but I think its going to be the start of a rather nice top shelf. Heres to Hoping 


http://imgur.com/oQdOa

A bit blurry but those are my prized sticks atm, two feral pigs.


----------



## socalocmatt

talidin said:


> My top shelf is currently a bag lol. Its not much but I think its going to be the start of a rather nice top shelf. Heres to Hoping
> imgur: the simple image sharer
> A bit blurry but those are my prized sticks atm, two feral pigs.


MMmmmmm. Feral Pigs are sooo tasty.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Pale Horse said:


> Crap dude! That's a really sweet stash!


Thanks man. Most i wont enjoy for a while as at least 2 of those xXxs are getting years of downtime. The Anejo 49 is for the day i graduate law school.

My current philosophy is i cant buy boxes so ill get cheap 5ers that give me everyday smokes to save for premies to save and age.


----------



## Mante

I cannot show you all my top shelf here but I can show the third shelf down, well, third "box" down. LOL


----------



## smelvis

Never thought I would say this to a man but......Nice Box Warren


----------



## Mante

smelvis said:


> Never thought I would say this to a man but......Nice Box Warren


Dave, I hold you responsible for 40% of those cigars. The "box" is Tash's fault as she enamoured a retailer enough to give it up. Hussy! LMAO.


----------



## E Dogg

Tashaz said:


> I cannot show you all my top shelf here but I can show the third shelf down, well, third "box" down. LOL


So why *can't* you show us? Is it one of those "I can but I would have to kill you" sorta things? :smoke:


----------



## Mante

E Dogg said:


> So why *can't* you show us? Is it one of those "I can but I would have to kill you" sorta things? :smoke:


LOL. Cubans Eric, this is the wrong section of the forum so I could show you but they'd have to kill ME. :laugh:


----------



## corpsegrinder

Tashaz said:


> I cannot show you all my top shelf here but I can show the third shelf down, well, third "box" down. LOL


 Warren, those are not good cigars at all. Actually they're very horrible!! I would hate to see you suffer smoking them! As a token of appreciation for you to present your 3rd box down in form of a digital format for everyone to admire, I am willing put myself at risk and anguish to smoke them all for you, as throwing them away would be waste of natural resources. I'm a nice guy like that, what can I say.


----------



## Mante

corpsegrinder said:


> Warren, those are not good cigars at all. Actually they're very horrible!! I would hate to see you suffer smoking them! As a token of appreciation for you to present your 3rd box down in form of a digital format for everyone to admire, I am willing put myself at risk and anguish to smoke them all for you, as throwing them away would be waste of natural resources. I'm a nice guy like that, what can I say.


Thanks for the offer. Tell you what, I'm an even nicer guy so I could not be personally responsible for any anguish to your kind self and will be sure to lock them away in my wineador instead. How nice? I'm so nice I _always_ finish last. :mischief: ound:


----------



## corpsegrinder

Tashaz said:


> Thanks for the offer. Tell you what, I'm an even nicer guy so I could not be personally responsible for any anguish to your kind self and will be sure to lock them away in my wineador instead. How nice? I'm so nice I _always_ finish last. :mischief: ound:


LOL

Nice collection brother.. you definitely got something to be proud of.


----------



## KcJason1

I don't really have a top shelf, just a modest collection of dog rockets..

The small humi, with 45ish sticks inside.









The larger humi, with 90ish sticks inside.









Locker @ the B&M that I share.. only about half the sticks are mine in the locker.. 
Heres the Back row.
Use your imagination for the boxes that you cant read what they are... Yes that is a 48ct liga box on the bottom right.. (NOT MINE, its the locker partners..)es
Thers a few boxes packed in the back with randoms stored inside the boxes.









Front row..









Drawer at the bottom of the locker.









Randoms pics of mixed boxes inside the locker.



























Also have a 50QT cooler that's is not shown that is packed with boxes of stuff that's not allowed this side of the forum.


----------



## PaulE

:jaw: just amazing Jason


----------



## Darth Vader

The beginnings of my NC / "overflow" humi just got some odds and ends that wont fit and i need to smoke so i can have a excuse to buy a box though i must have more bolie gold medals either way.

Just figured out the forum works backwards with the most recent first that was a bit of a shock though.


----------



## KcJason1

That is easily fixed my friend.. Just go to the control panel and you can fix it. Not really sure why the default settings are set to do that here..


Darth Vader said:


> The beginnings of my NC / "overflow" humi just got some odds and ends that wont fit and i need to smoke so i can have a excuse to buy a box though i must have more bolie gold medals either way.
> 
> Just figured out the forum works backwards with the most recent first that was a bit of a shock though.
> 
> View attachment 37010


----------



## Oldmso54

Some of you have wondered about me selling off some of my NC's to fund my CC purchases - and in particular = the selling of some of my beloved AF's. So I thought it was appropriate to show you all that my AF's are indeed my pride and joy!!! This is just whats opened.... I have a couple/few unsealed boxes resting:



























OOPs - duplicate

















last pic is a mixture of WOAM & SS Maduros


----------



## n00b

oldmso54 said:


> some of you have wondered about me selling off some of my nc's to fund my cc purchases - and in particular = the selling of some of my beloved af's. So i thought it was appropriate to show you all that my af's are indeed my pride and joy!!! This is just whats opened.... I have a couple/few unsealed boxes resting:
> 
> oops - duplicate
> 
> last pic is a mixture of woam & ss maduros


goooooodddddd lllllaaawwwdddd!!!


----------



## StogieNinja

Jason.... WOW! That's an amazing stash, I'm super envious of those LP A's! I mean, that's not the only thing I'm jealous of, your stash is nuts! Ballin'!

Shawn... hahaha!!! What a sad, lonely Padron! :smoke:


Great stashes all!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Dam Jason !!!!


----------



## lostdog13

Holy Crap Shawn!!


----------



## cw_mi

Jason and Shawn , you guys are my hero's !! Those are some pretty sweet collections !!


----------



## David_ESM

Note to self... Shawn has just 2 Casa Fuentes.


----------



## nikonnut

Well, this is my humble top, uhm, tupperdor?  More goodies coming soon.


----------



## Batista30

BlackandGold508 said:


> Dam Jason !!!!


Looks quite delicious!



lostdog13 said:


> Holy Crap Shawn!!


Beautiful selection of the Fuentes!



nikonnut said:


> Well, this is my humble top, uhm, tupperdor?  More goodies coming soon.


Chris, great mix of cigars in the pictures!


----------



## Null




----------



## Mante

You have 4 top shelves Chris? ound: Very nice & I'm jealous.


----------



## Batista30

Awesome Pictures Chris! I used to stack my Sharks like that as well....then I got lazy. Lol.


----------



## Batista30

Tashaz said:


> You have 4 top shelves Chris? ound: Very nice & I'm jealous.


LOL! No such thing as a bottom shelf with those cigars!


----------



## Mante

Batista30 said:


> LOL! No such thing as a bottom shelf with those cigars!


 I hear that mate.


----------



## StogieNinja

Chris.... wow, man. Just.... wow.


----------



## Null

Thanks, guys. I am doing my best to seek out some hard to find smokes and let them rest for awhile. These are all still pretty young. It takes a lot of willpower to stay out of them!


----------



## Old Salty

Meager, but it's mine.


----------



## socalocmatt

Very nice. I like that Liga/Behike oreo action you have goin on :thumb:


----------



## doomXsaloon

Old Salty said:


> Meager, but it's mine.


Hahahahaha!! You went and did it!! Home alone, takin pics of yr sticks!! Very nice....WAIT!!...
That's my MUTHA*$#@ hygrometer!! hahahaha


----------



## n00b

Old Salty said:


> Meager, but it's mine.


soooo.. which hygrometer is correct?


----------



## doomXsaloon

um...yes, Bob....I'll wager the cash and take what's in drawer #3, please....the pretty Liga Drawer!!
hahaha....very nice!!



Null said:


>


----------



## Old Salty

doomXsaloon said:


> Hahahahaha!! You went and did it!! Home alone, takin pics of yr sticks!! Very nice....WAIT!!...
> That's my MUTHA*$#@ hygrometer!! hahahaha


 I just want to know which one is accurate!


----------



## doomXsaloon

Me, too! Let me know yr findings! and, yes, socalmatt had a nice one there....liga behike oreo action!!



Old Salty said:


> I just want to know which one is accurate!


----------



## Old Salty

n00b said:


> soooo.. which hygrometer is correct?


Good question. The reason the RH is so low is it took me a little bit to take the pic.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Great pics bruthas, Keep em coming !!!


----------



## Xingpao

Null, can we get a full humi pic?


----------



## Fuelie95

ISOM shelf;
http://www.smugmug.com/gallery/21358321_3SRKth#!i=1706021705&k=2vDgmqf&lb=1&s=A

Domestic sgmqf-L.jpg[/url]helf;
http://www.smugmug.com/gallery/21358321_3SRKth#!i=1706021280&k=qzTXk8R&lb=1&s=A

Actually these are my top two shelves, arranged alphabetically of course!


----------



## Carmack

Wow, nice walk in.


----------



## UTKhodgy

mg::bowdown:


----------



## Fuelie95

Carmack said:


> Wow, nice walk in.


Thanks!

http://www.smugmug.com/gallery/21358321_3SRKth#!i=1706020233&k=tfqLfdq&lb=1&s=A


----------



## chasingstanley

Nice Ken mouthwatering...


----------



## chasingstanley

Holy Heck Mike!


----------



## Null

Xingpao said:


> Null, can we get a full humi pic?


The rest of my cigars are in my desktop humidor and small tupperdor. I wouldn't say there is anything too interesting in those but can certainly take some more pics if you want.


----------



## Null

Mike, that is beyond ridiculous! Very impressive, man!


----------



## Fuelie95

Thanks Chris. Been fun chasing down some of the sticks and then enjoying the experience of smoking them with old and new friends.


----------



## StogieNinja

Fuelie95 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.smugmug.com/gallery/21358321_3SRKth#!i=1706020233&k=tfqLfdq&lb=1&s=A


HOLY COW!!!

That's amazing. Did you convert a shower?! How to you keep the rH stable with the crack in the door like that?


----------



## Fuelie95

Built a new house with a subterranean wine cellar. Within the wine cellar are shear walls so I just glassed in a portion of the wine cellar, lined it with spanish cedar and put up spanish cedar shelving. Contacted Bob Staebell to figure out what type of humidification system I needed based on the size. Within the wine cellar, I had a separate ventilation system installed so that no smoke would circulate through the rest of the house and it is exhausted through the roof, three stories above. 

Plan to install a small wetbar and scotch/cognac display case with bin racking for wines around the room. Sitting are would be in the middle of the room. Also plan to put up an entertainment system for when I have guests who want to enjoy a cigar and a glass of whatever with me. The room stays naturally between 50/60 degrees but I can draw warm air in from the livingroom, down into the wine cellar to warm up the room temporarily. Even with the glass door, the humidification in the walk-in stays pretty constant around 65-67% (or wherever I set it) and the slight door gap at the hinges allow some fresh air exchange...


----------



## Michigan_Moose

MIKE! Are you kidding me, do you need to adopt a son, I am looking for a dad!

in all seriouness... wow brother wow!


----------



## Evonnida

Old Salty said:


> Meager, but it's mine.


Very nice selection! I like!


----------



## Evonnida

FLuX43 said:


> I think this is my first post, but a long time lurker. Puff has been really helpful for advice and recommendations. Hope my humble stash has something to offer to the thread.
> 
> Am I doing it right?
> *This kinda was a bitch since I can't post direct links to imgur with under 30 posts.*
> 
> View attachment 36793


Very nice and welcome to a fellow St. Louisan?


----------



## Evonnida

n00b said:


> ok here is mine.. and no where NEAR like everyone elses.. im so ashamed.


That's a great top shelf! I've never even seen a cloth band Oliva in person! Plus, I see the opus hiding in the corner of the picture!


----------



## smelvis

Fuelie95 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.smugmug.com/gallery/21358321_3SRKth#!i=1706020233&k=tfqLfdq&lb=1&s=A


I am impressed man that is purty bro!


----------



## StogieNinja

Fuelie95 said:


> Built a new house with a subterranean wine cellar. Within the wine cellar are shear walls so I just glassed in a portion of the wine cellar, lined it with spanish cedar and put up spanish cedar shelving. Contacted Bob Staebell to figure out what type of humidification system I needed based on the size. Within the wine cellar, I had a separate ventilation system installed so that no smoke would circulate through the rest of the house and it is exhausted through the roof, three stories above.
> 
> Plan to install a small wetbar and scotch/cognac display case with bin racking for wines around the room. Sitting are would be in the middle of the room. Also plan to put up an entertainment system for when I have guests who want to enjoy a cigar and a glass of whatever with me. The room stays naturally between 50/60 degrees but I can draw warm air in from the livingroom, down into the wine cellar to warm up the room temporarily. Even with the glass door, the humidification in the walk-in stays pretty constant around 65-67% (or wherever I set it) and the slight door gap at the hinges allow some fresh air exchange...


Dude, that's amazing!!!


----------



## standldc

Old salt, is that an El Cubano on the far left? If it is, how did you get it in New York? They roll some great cigars!


----------



## Old Salty

standldc said:


> Old salt, is that an El Cubano on the far left? How did you get it in New York? They roll some great cigars!


HAHA, yes it is! I got it in a trade from another site. I'm glad to hear that, because I really had no idea what it was!


----------



## Xingpao

Thanks, I was mainly wondering what you store all those shelves in...



Null said:


> The rest of my cigars are in my desktop humidor and small tupperdor. I wouldn't say there is anything too interesting in those but can certainly take some more pics if you want.


----------



## standldc

Old Salty said:


> HAHA, yes it is! I got it in a trade from another site. I'm glad to hear that, because I really had no idea what it was!


It's a little shop in League city, Tx ran by a father and son from Cuba. They have one roller and they let you watch and explain where the different tobaccos come from. I believe they have a web site.


----------



## Old Salty

standldc said:


> It's a little shop in League city, Tx ran by a father and son from Cuba. They have one roller and they let you watch and explain where the different tobaccos come from. I believe they have a web site.


They do! I just spent some time on there checking out the various blends. Seems like I'm in for a treat whenever I decide to light his one up.


----------



## Darth Vader

After a few trades my NC top and only shelf is looking a bit better but i till like my "to smoke" top shelf with all the RyJ churchills and grand edmundo.


----------



## Machine

Well I don't have a top shelf, but you guys have some real nice ones. I will get there someday.


----------



## exprime8

Fuelie95 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.smugmug.com/gallery/21358321_3SRKth#!i=1706020233&k=tfqLfdq&lb=1&s=A


That is AWESOME!!! Its funny because you have more cigars than some B&M's Ive been too!!! Very nice collection my friend!!!


----------



## ShortFuse

Heres whats currently on the top shelf... Contents are subject to change due to purchasing disorder and smoking preference!










The CCs are stacked about 3 deep on that half of the tray, so theres other delicious stuff under whats shown!


----------



## Juicestain

Very nice Thom:thumb:


----------



## Mante

What I am seeing here is some great, honest cigar pron. What I'm also seeing is Cubans & NC's not only in the same humidor but on the same shelf/drawer. I hope you guys do not let them sit together for long or you may be losing a little in some of the Cuban cigars. Just saying. :thumb:


----------



## Machine

That's a real nice stash.


----------



## nthetank

UN REAL - everyones dream


----------



## ShortFuse

Tashaz said:


> What I am seeing here is some great, honest cigar pron. What I'm also seeing is Cubans & NC's not only in the same humidor but on the same shelf/drawer. I hope you guys do not let them sit together for long or you may be losing a little in some of the Cuban cigars. Just saying. :thumb:


Warren, I guess there is no time like the present to reseason an old humi and make a new Castro-dor. Once I get it where I want and am happy, I'll be sure to update things for everybody!


----------



## socalocmatt

Don't smack me yet Warren. The top shelf I pictured is my "good to go" humi I just finished. They will be up in smoke over the next few months. I keep a seperate aging wineador for NC and CC.


----------



## socalocmatt

mattehh said:


> My last post I was kidding with the B&M and Swishers. This is my real top shelf. Not much there but at least I have been trying to collect a little.


Very nice top shelf. Have you had the El Museo yet?


----------



## Mante

socalocmatt said:


> Don't smack me yet Warren. The top shelf I pictured is my "good to go" humi I just finished. They will be up in smoke over the next few months. I keep a seperate aging wineador for NC and CC.


Perfect! I do much the same. Now, where is the top shelf of the wineador? LOL 


ShortFuse said:


> I guess there is no time like the present to reseason an old humi and make a new Castro-dor.


 Castro-dor. Hahahahaaaaa that's great!


----------



## socalocmatt

Tashaz said:


> Perfect! I do much the same. Now, where is the top shelf of the wineador? LOL


#1 Doesn't really have a "top self" since I keep like with like (Opus is kept with Opus). The exception is the top drawer. A hodgpodge of stuff that is, for the most part, pre-release or out of production limited stuff.









#2 Only has 1 self. I use it to hold the singles. I know, I know. I need to seperate them. Unil I can organize them better, this is how the lay. :frusty::


----------



## Mante

socalocmatt said:


> #1 Doesn't really have a "top self" since I keep like with like (Opus is kept with Opus). The exception is the top drawer. A hodgpodge of stuff that is, for the most part, pre-release or out of production limited stuff.
> 
> #2 Only has 1 self. I use it to hold the singles. I know, I know. I need to seperate them. Unil I can organize them better, this is how the lay. :frusty::


Woot! There is an awful lot of good times in those two drawers Matt. :thumb:


----------



## Michigan_Moose

I am gonna go throw up now!


----------



## dav0

Guess I consider my Waxing moon #94 my top shelf, so have at it:

View attachment 65262


View attachment 65263


What you cannot see in the second picture in the lower layers 2 Opus Sharks, some PSD4, 2 Silvio Grovy, 2 Tatuaje Face, 2 Viaje TNT.


----------



## ShortFuse

Well Matt, if I didn't know the story behind the T110 I saw there... I'd probably beg for it! Please review it when you smoke it though!


----------



## socalocmatt

ShortFuse said:


> Well Matt, if I didn't know the story behind the T110 I saw there... I'd probably beg for it! Please review it when you smoke it though!


I will for sure. I have 2 of them now... my preciouses!


----------



## android

just marathon-ed through all 29 pages... good lord. gotta run to the bathroom right quick...


----------



## mithrilG60

Ironically enough, the top shelf of my humidor contains my least "top shelf" sticks.

Top Drawer:









2nd Drawer:









Actual Shelves:


----------



## KaChong

So how are those Behikes treating you?


----------



## mithrilG60

They're aging nicely  Both boxes are full but I enjoyed several of all sizes on my last trip to Cuba. I do kind of regret not buying a box of the BK54's as well just to have the full set, they're so cheap in Cuba. On the plus side my wife's boss just muled me back a couple of boxes as a surprise, a box of 1966 LE's and a box of Maduro 5 Genios  They're enjoying a nice preventative nap in the freezer right now....


----------



## KaChong

Holey shit dude. I may have a friend heading to Cuba. How much did the BK56's cost? I'd love to get a box of Genios too. I have to agree, your top shelf sucks by comparison to the rest of your humi.


----------



## mithrilG60

The BK56's are 259.50 CUC per box as compared to $900+ CAD @ my local B&M's. Genios are 367.50 CUC per box of 25 (vs $1400CAD locally) or 147CUC for a 10ct box. 1966's are a steal too at 241CUC vs $700+ locally. Basically prices in Cuba are roughly 1/3rd what I'd pay in BC... of course I'd never pay those prices, that's why when I'm in Cuba or have friends going I tend to stock up on the cigars that are prohibitively expensive at home.


----------



## FatSmoker

Nice looking stash and cabinet mithrilG60. Quick question, that's an Aristocrat right? Did you ship that across the border or drive it across?


----------



## mithrilG60

Yes, it's an Aristocrat Mini-Tall w/ Set & Forget, bevelled glass door, extra singles drawer and 2 full extension shelves. I also have the linear DX base but it's not shown in those pics as it was damaged in shipping and had to be replaced. I had it shipped to my wife's aunts place across the border in Blaine, WA. Saved me about $100 in shipping costs and $150 in taxes given that CBSA just waived me through. Any of Bob's bigger models wouldn't have fit in my car. As it was I still couldn't fit it in the boot, had to go in the backseat of my A6.


----------



## WV_cigar_guy

Oldmso54 said:


> Some of you have wondered about me selling off some of my NC's to fund my CC purchases - and in particular = the selling of some of my beloved AF's. So I thought it was appropriate to show you all that my AF's are indeed my pride and joy!!! This is just whats opened.... I have a couple/few unsealed boxes resting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOPs - duplicate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last pic is a mixture of WOAM & SS Maduros


Very nice. I have that humidor


----------



## FatSmoker

mithrilG60 said:


> Yes, it's an Aristocrat Mini-Tall w/ Set & Forget, bevelled glass door, extra singles drawer and 2 full extension shelves. I also have the linear DX base but it's not shown in those pics as it was damaged in shipping and had to be replaced. I had it shipped to my wife's aunts place across the border in Blaine, WA. Saved me about $100 in shipping costs and $150 in taxes given that CBSA just waived me through. Any of Bob's bigger models wouldn't have fit in my car. As it was I still couldn't fit it in the boot, had to go in the backseat of my A6.


Thanks for the reply, this is what I'm considering doing as well. Looks like I might need to rent a truck!


----------



## mithrilG60

FatSmoker said:


> Thanks for the reply, this is what I'm considering doing as well. Looks like I might need to rent a truck!


No prob. Renting a truck really only depends on what you drive. I just couldn't get it into the trunk of my Audi because the angles didn't work. Putting it in the back seat was no issue and I'm sure it wouldn't be with all but the smallest sedans. Similarly a hatchback would have no issues, I used to drive a Corrado and I wouldn't have had any problem getting the humidor home in that. Actually I probably would have had less despite the fact that the A6 is twice the size :lol:


----------



## pvj

nice!


----------



## mikel1128

Looking at the pictures has gotten me envious. Hopefully one day my collection can rival some of these.


----------



## anth.gulla

Here's my little collection so far..


----------



## android

nice Anthony! i see the fan wired up in the middle, what are the wires on the bottom for?


----------



## anth.gulla

There is one more fan on the top shelf. Those fans are powered from a timer(I can post a picture tonight) and the timer gets power from the wires in the bottom, it is split off the ribbon cable from the cigar oasis.


----------



## anth.gulla

Heres a picture of the Timer


----------



## RealSRS

Not picture 2 more sealed boxes of FFP's.


----------



## exprime8

Opus Xs and Anejos!!!

View attachment 66604


----------



## dav0

I dunno, my high end stuff is pretty much scattered but I guess some of my favorites just make their way to the WaxingMoon:










Believe it or not thats about 100 cigars in there!


----------



## socalocmatt

dav0 said:


> I dunno, my high end stuff is pretty much scattered but I guess some of my favorites just make their way to the WaxingMoon:


Edit: Ooops. Wasn't showing up at first. NM.

That's one hell of a top shelf! :tu


----------



## dav0

socalocmatt said:


> Edit: Ooops. Wasn't showing up at first. NM.
> 
> That's one hell of a top shelf! :tu


Um, guess you can tell I kinda like the Power Ranger!!


----------



## android

damn dav0! lookin good man! and you're making me nervous as hell with that tray standing up like that!


----------



## jphank

I just looked at every page of this pr0n and all I can say is wow!! Thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## roaster

This is the most astonishingly sexy thread. Thank you all for sharing and setting the bar unfathomably high!


----------



## dav0

android said:


> damn dav0! lookin good man! and you're making me nervous as hell with that tray standing up like that!


Yeah, I was worried the whole time because I have a cat that likes to jump up to any elevated surface where I'm standing! ray:

Funny thing about that top shelf, my very favorite cigar you see there are probably the least expensive, the RASS sitting in that half shelf! :tu


----------



## kobera86

wow I saw a very weird cigar on 4th picture...... the single one....in the middle......I don't familiar with that one..... can you tell me


----------



## apexking

This thread is going to get me in some very very serious trouble!.... I will post some pics soon for a before shot


----------



## protekk

kobera86 said:


> wow I saw a very weird cigar on 4th picture...... the single one....in the middle......I don't familiar with that one..... can you tell me


I believe you are talking about the Arturo Fuente Hemingway. It's either the Fuente Hemingway classic or the Fuente Hemingway signature.


----------



## zephead61

Here's my "top shelf" cigars on the bottom shelf!

View attachment 67265
View attachment 67266
View attachment 67267


----------



## dav0

zephead61 said:


> Here's my "top shelf" cigars on the bottom shelf!
> 
> View attachment 67265
> View attachment 67266
> View attachment 67267


Very nice Chuck, I love all the Ashton ESG sizes! :tu


----------



## zephead61

Thanks Dav0! About two more months and I'll have to replace them!


----------



## Scottye83

This is all of my shelves, the top left would probably my "top" shelf:


----------



## longburn

Wow, this thread is incredible! Especially the CC's. I have some old clear havanas my dad left me when he passed and I was given a Cohiba about 10 years ago by my boss who got some during a trip to Canada but that's about it. But looking at these pictures is like looking at mansions on the rich and famous, it's fun...and depressing at the same time:biglaugh:


----------



## justbrew77

Here's my top shelf, can you tell I like LPs?








Here's whats under my top shelf


----------



## jmj_203

Nice top shelf Justin. Always good to see more PA posters.


----------



## Dubv23

Awesome stash! What humi is that, it looks prettttty big from the pics.


----------



## justbrew77

Dubv23 said:


> Awesome stash! What humi is that, it looks prettttty big from the pics.


Thanks, it's the El Diablo off of cigar international, but there is no way it will fit 300+ cigars. It holds RH pretty well and it looks good, so I can't really complain.


----------



## Dubv23

Very nice, as long as it is functional the it's all good.


----------



## justbrew77

Dubv23 said:


> Very nice, as long as it is functional the it's all good.


It does the job, the only problem is already to small, It's a very slippery slope.


----------



## Dubv23

Haha that's the truth. I have a 100ct desktop and a 150qt cooler for backup.


----------



## nikonnut

Possibly the most boring top shelf around  but I do love 'em so....


----------



## justbrew77

nikonnut said:


> Possibly the most boring top shelf around  but I do love 'em so....


That's a great smoke right there. One of my favorite go to sticks


----------



## ryanbish

I'm getting some top-shelf envy and Pavlovian-like drooling looking through this thread. Great pics guys!


----------



## birdiemc

noob question here....whats the one in the black and white paisley lookin wrapper?



justbrew77 said:


>


----------



## nikonnut

birdiemc said:


> noob question here....whats the one in the black and white paisley lookin wrapper?


Room 101 One Shot One Kill (OSOK). Not sure of the vitola.


----------



## android

they have a pretty cool story, looks like Camacho is the one responsible for the actual cigar, but it's a joint effort:

Room101 Cigars | Boutique Hand Made Cigars


----------



## Mfuchs88

bogenater said:


> If you don't smoke a ton, might as well spend some money and really enjoy it when you do.
> View attachment 36886


This is absolutely gorgeous for a few reasons. They're really high quality smokes, it's not too showy, and I respect your methodology when it comes to cigars. Smoke less but higher quality. I love it. Great job!


----------



## StogieNinja

justbrew77 said:


> Here's my top shelf, can you tell I like LPs?





nikonnut said:


> Possibly the most boring top shelf around  but I do love 'em so....


Two of the most beautiful things I've ever seen. Nicely done, boys!!!


----------



## smokin3000gt

szyzk said:


> Berger & Argenti Entubar - it has a band of ligero rolled separately that runs through the middle.


Just a heads up for anyone interested is picking a few up, they are on CM for $29.98 with about 45 min left


----------



## BaconStrips

This is my "good" humidor. Some of my favorite smokes I keep in here. I have yet to try any Liga's...Im begining to wonder what all the buzz is about. 
View attachment 68199


----------



## Dawgs7

I just spent an hour looking through this thread and it was beautiful. Lets get this thing thriving again! Lets see those goodies!


----------



## Willinger

Yes, what Ben said! I've been browsing this thread and drooling (almost literally) at the pics here...

With any luck I'll be able to contribute my own sometime in the near future!


----------



## anth.gulla

Wow saw my post on page 30.. kind of sad how my collection grew 
Also just got Padron 1964 exclusivos


----------



## Cardinal

anth.gulla said:


> Wow saw my post on page 30.. kind of *awesome* how my collection grew
> Also just got Padron 1964 exclusivos
> 
> View attachment 49349
> 
> View attachment 49350
> 
> View attachment 49351


Fixed it for ya :mischief:

Nice sticks!


----------



## anth.gulla

Cardinal said:


> Fixed it for ya :mischief:
> 
> Nice sticks!


 Oh i can't believe i made that typo haha.. thank you!


----------



## bigLuke5595

I am a gigantic Kristoff hoe, so I will post a picture of my Kristoff collection one of these days  that is my 'top shelf' if it could be called that


----------



## Skeat5353

Here it is:

View attachment 86073


----------



## ELLASU

Just been at it for a couple months. CIBID is getting all my money!!:shock:
I also have an Ave Maria Reconquista in a coffin on the bottom of my humi.


----------



## Cool Breeze

I don't have a top shelf (just a 50 count humidor) but here's my top row. lol

Nothing too special.
The Padron '64 maduro is probably the best thing there by a long shot.


----------



## Kasanova King

I've got a "top humidor"....and this is about half of what is in that:


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

My Main Humidor that is usually stocked with 1926's and Family Reserves (cigars I like to be selfish with haha) + a few Padron series I'm aging.



My Desk Humidor that I keep mostly Padron Series and Aniversary Series for people that come over or friends that want to smoke.



... Not a lot of variety but quality. Plus I've moved away from the collecting aspect of cigars so my volume is typically < 40 at a given time.


----------



## redlotus11

I just went through about 24 pages and I'm eff'in jealous! Can't wait to get my wineador and fill her up with my Habanos and non Habanos!


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

I'm playing musical humidors. I'm running 2, 50 counts now.. This one is now dubbed my "top shelf/Family Reserve" humidor. Current stash = Padron FR 46, 50 & SR 40, 80 ... Some of my personal favorites


----------



## Chad202

Buckeye Stogie said:


> I'm playing musical humidors. I'm running 2, 50 counts now.. This one is now dubbed my "top shelf/Family Reserve" humidor. Current stash = Padron FR 46, 50 & SR 40, 80 ... Some of my personal favorites


Padron heaven^_^


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Chad202 said:


> Padron heaven^_^


lol. Ya like those TV chefs always say... if only you had smell-o-vision.


----------



## Chad202

Buckeye Stogie said:


> lol. Ya like those TV chefs always say... if only you had smell-o-vision.


Smell-o-vision with a built-in smoke-a-stogey.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Chad202 said:


> Smell-o-vision with a built-in smoke-a-stogey.


haha! Give it another 50 years..


----------



## P8ntbllr234

Ashamed after looking at these picks but here it goes....


----------



## jp1979

This is the top shelf in my cabinet


----------



## redlotus11

Jealous..... Wow!!!!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

As I was going to pick out tonight's last smoke (I ended up choosing a 2008 Don Carlos Edición de Aniversario), I thought about this thread since I saw it earlier today.

I don't have a "top shelf" since I still don't have a cabinet and just have a bunch of Savoy humidors, but I have two humidors that I only put in what I consider to be my better smokes. So I took a quick shot of the one I was getting the cigar out of. I actually think the girlfriend will be happy when a big 'ol piece of furniture shows up instead of all these separate humidors. Lol


----------



## TubaDawg

jp1979 said:


> This is the top shelf in my cabinet


*WOW! Nice... *


----------



## TubaDawg

redlotus11 said:


> Jealous..... Wow!!!!


*Agreed!!!*


----------



## TubaDawg

P8ntbllr234 said:


> Ashamed after looking at these picks but here it goes....
> 
> View attachment 50687


*That's way more than I have on hand. Sharing a pic, regardless of the real estate, is always appreciated! Thank you Clayton.*


----------



## TubaDawg

Buckeye Stogie said:


> I'm playing musical humidors. I'm running 2, 50 counts now.. This one is now dubbed my "top shelf/Family Reserve" humidor. Current stash = Padron FR 46, 50 & SR 40, 80 ... Some of my personal favorites


*SWEET!!!* :beerchug:


----------



## Auburnguy

My top shelf isn't very top.


----------



## AlanChow

Mfuchs88 said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous for a few reasons. They're really high quality smokes, it's not too showy, and I respect your methodology when it comes to cigars. Smoke less but higher quality. I love it. Great job!


"Smoke less but higher quality." I agree with you, it`s right, but every time when I saw a lots of different cigar label wrapped on it, I cannot help to own it.:banghead::lol:


----------



## Weldon78

nice collections :cowboyic9:


----------



## Auburnguy

I guess this would be my top shelf. It is kinda hard to show it all, so I just took a picture after I added some sticks today.


----------



## DLtoker

:jaw:


----------



## TAB

I wonder if we could calculate the retail value of all the cigars displayed in this thread, what would be the total?


----------



## NorCalJaybird

MILLIONS and MILLIONS 

Cheers
Jay


----------



## NorCalJaybird

Auburnguy said:


> I guess this would be my top shelf. It is kinda hard to show it all, so I just took a picture after I added some sticks today.


Cigar envy right now! WOW!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## TAB

Jay, you're probably not far off with that estimate!!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Graycliff Chateau Grand Cru 







2009 x-mas sampler


----------



## PSD4

What a great thread. Mucho cigar ****.


----------



## NorCalJaybird

lukesparksoff said:


> Graycliff Chateau Grand Cru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009 x-mas sampler


*HOLY $H!T*


----------



## Gordo1473




----------



## Mr.Draned

donovanrichardson said:


> Well these are my two humble 20-count humidors that I keep a good amount of my best stock in although with the recent bombs, I've been forced to keep some very nice sticks in my plastic tub-o-dor. The funny thing is, I can only take credit for a couple of these sticks in here that I actually purchased, the rest were gifts from members here as well as an awesome trade.


Beautiful!


----------



## CoCigarSmoker

It is merely a humble shelf, but it is my own...

Seth


----------



## BryanV

My newly revamped top shelf. Ignore the low humidity #, I had just taken a half hour to re-organize.
Thanks for looking! Great posts guys.








Well it doesn't look like its working. Instagram is BryanV9, first couple pics are it. Can't attach links for a while


----------



## rdemeter

Why do I look at these pics when they only make me want to go out and buy even MORE cigars. oh the humanity.


----------



## jlowe

I'm new to the site, this is my humble box....not as fancy as others posted here but they are the ones I enjoy at this point.


----------



## Han Solo Cup

I'm getting cigar envy after looking at some of these pics.


----------



## Matyoka

I believe this might be the queen of my Top Shelf sticks. Came from a Christie's Auction...


----------



## KNW247

My top shelf


----------



## Matyoka

KNW247 said:


> View attachment 52386
> 
> 
> My top shelf


Your top shelf made it to the bottom? :beerchug:


----------



## KNW247

Matyoka said:


> Your top shelf made it to the bottom? :beerchug:


Yes. Their is a method to my madness. The guest cigars ae in the top drawer. That way when I say grab anything from the top drawer, the feel special.


----------



## Matyoka

That's a very good method!!! I would follow suit... but I have only one shelf


----------



## serenomike

Some of my better stuff


----------



## serenomike

Recent pick ups


----------



## Turkmen

Here is my bottom shelf


----------



## tomp

mine has extra room


----------



## OmarHaltam

KNW247 said:


> View attachment 52386
> 
> 
> My top shelf


those la Historias are great smokes


----------



## George007

I guess my whole collection could be considered top shelf. Here is a pic of just one humidor.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper

Irish I knew how to post photos, it is Greek to me. But I am smoker, not a collector. I have nothing that deserves a top shelf. If I buy it, it is too be smoked.


----------



## gnut629

OmarHaltam said:


> those la Historias are great smokes


I concur re: the la Historias. Enjoyed one yesterday. :grin2:


----------



## Liberation

New to the forum and I'll make my first post my 'Top Shelf'....


----------



## StogieNinja

Liberation said:


> New to the forum and I'll make my first post my 'Top Shelf'....


Nicely done, sir!


----------



## poppajon75

Liberation said:


> New to the forum and I'll make my first post my 'Top Shelf'....


Very nice! Welcome to Puff.


----------



## TSBBZM

*Some really nice sticks on here!!*


----------



## TSBBZM

CoCigarSmoker said:


> It is merely a humble shelf, but it is my own...
> 
> Seth


*I'd be proud!*:vs_cool:


----------



## DriftinG Z32

Some of my top and bottom shelf.


----------



## php007

Very nice pictures and selections.


Sorry I don't really have a Top Shelf, just a simple humidor.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Getting kinda' messy. Need to talk to @gymbob about some SC dividers!


----------



## StogieNinja

curmudgeonista said:


> Getting kinda' messy. Need to talk to @gymbob about some SC dividers!
> 
> View attachment 106906


But what a beautiful mess it is!


----------



## 4thtry

It's kinda empty but it's my top shelf.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DriftinG Z32

4thtry said:


> It's kinda empty but it's my top shelf.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice.


----------



## Cohiban

*Enjoyed these more than I imagined*

> 3 of us went through a box of these in a weekend..


----------



## MyFatherFan

My office humidor top shelf is pretty empty...Must be time to start making some purchases! >


----------



## Kidvegas

My humble top shelf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctozzi

My topper:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

ctozzi said:


> My topper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it just me, or is that mold on those CCs?


----------



## ctozzi

MidwestToker said:


> Is it just me, or is that mold on those CCs?


Plume, I thought mold too but it's Plume


----------



## Kidvegas

I'm no plume expert since I've never seen any. So here's to hoping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctozzi

I put them back in their boxes after dusting them off, all the plume is gone now















Boxes have been aging since 09"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

MidwestToker said:


> Is it just me, or is that mold on those CCs?


Low of 79 degrees, high of 90... Definitely plume bro. No chance it's mold...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

awk6898 said:


> Low of 79 degrees, high of 90... Definitely plume bro. No chance it's mold...
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yeah. Here's hoping that Acurite ain't so acurite. Does that say an RH range of 25-50? And is that an Acid sitting next to "Cuban" Partagas?

I'm sorry, I'm not trying to be mean. But there's a lot wrong with that picture.


----------



## ctozzi

I just installed them today, I did find some mold.....cleaning the humidor out and starting from scratch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

ctozzi said:


> I just installed them today, I did find some mold.....cleaning the humidor out and starting from scratch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds good. Just holler if you need help with this stuff. There are many experts here (not me), and they're all willing to help. I really don't mean to be an ass, just trying to point out some oddities.


----------



## ctozzi

I appreciate it last thing I wanna do is get sick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Just scrolled through that whole thread. Time well spent.


----------



## ctozzi

I wiped the whole thing down with isopropyl and now letting it air dry then, distilled h20 on the wood surfaces


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

ctozzi said:


> I wiped the whole thing down with isopropyl and now letting it air dry then, distilled h20 on the wood surfaces
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll assume you read all the threads advising against wiping down humidors. But it you truly feel the need to wipe it down, use the dw VERY LIGHTLY

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

UBC03 said:


> I'll assume you read all the threads advising against wiping down humidors. But it you truly feel the need to wipe it down, use the dw VERY LIGHTLY
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Doubt it! Nor the ones about infused stix mixed with non infused!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctozzi

Geez, my wife bought them. Relax there are 3 in there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Well we all make mistakes when we're starting out. Only making them once is the trick. Hoping the screw ups aren't too expensive is another..





Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

ctozzi said:


> Geez, my wife bought them. Relax there are 3 in there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They'll transfer to ALL your cigars..get an extra piece of Tupperware for em

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

*Show me your "top shelf"*



ctozzi said:


> Geez, my wife bought them. Relax there are 3 in there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not trying to be a breaker bro.. it's just another topic we cover often. Storing cigars for as long as you've stated can spread the infused profiles to your other stix. You got some decent gars in there don't wanna see ya have any trouble. :cheers:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctozzi

Geez, my wife bought them. Relax there are 3 in there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctozzi

Thanks notes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282

UBC03 said:


> I'll assume you read all the threads advising against wiping down humidors. But it you truly feel the need to wipe it down, use the dw VERY LIGHTLY
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Anybody needing advise on this.....Hit me up................


----------



## ctozzi

Pm sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan

Ranger0282 said:


> Anybody needing advise on this.....Hit me up................


That is advice on what not to do?...as in give it a bath in the kitchen sink?...

:bathbaby:


----------



## Ranger0282

MyFatherFan said:


> That is advice on what not to do?...as in give it a bath in the kitchen sink?...
> 
> :bathbaby:


 I replied to his PM and told him I was just being my usual sarcastic self. It is always so much fun re-telling the story to a new member. If one can't laugh at themselves.....


----------



## Bird-Dog

Ranger0282 said:


> I replied to his PM and told him I was just being my usual sarcastic self. It is always so much fun re-telling the story to a new member. If one can't laugh at themselves.....


Hey, if a humidor won't hold water when you fill it up, how's it supposed to hold air? Perfectly logical. :surprise:


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

There are some wonderful looking "top shelves" in here!


----------



## Bigjohn

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> There are some wonderful looking "top shelves" in here!


Agreed. I also noticed that most of those top shelves are the real thing, not the tupperdors. Another fairly common trend seems to be that cigars are out of their cellophane prisons.

Me, I don't have a top shelf. I just have a bunch of tupperdors. Hope to start changing that soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Bigjohn said:


> Agreed. I also noticed that most of those top shelves are the real thing, not the tupperdors.
> Me, I don't have a top shelf. I just have a bunch of tupperdors. Hope to start changing that soon


Hawkidor! (http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...43-storage-without-humidor-2.html#post3744363)
Top shelves and Tupperware don't have to be mutually exclusive. I run a 100 count desk top for "on deck" smokes and have 3 Hawkidors for longer term storage. Here's the top shelf of one of them -


----------



## Bird-Dog

Bigjohn said:


> Agreed. I also noticed that most of those top shelves are the real thing, not the tupperdors. Another fairly common trend seems to be that cigars are out of their cellophane prisons.
> 
> Me, I don't have a top shelf. I just have a bunch of tupperdors. Hope to start changing that soon


Actually I'm planning to transfer my "top shelf" to tuppers. My real "top-top shelf" is already there, mostly CC's with more than 10 years on 'em in a Hawidor... and they're in the bottom tray. Out of sight, out of mind. But I'll fill it the rest of the way directly. And I'm going to fill another Hawkidor with newer "do not touch for 5-years" cigars.

That leaves 7 more tuppers... 2 Hawks for NC's, 2 Hawks for customs, plus 1 trayless for Peso cigar bundles, and 2 a bit larger for box overflow.

I'm finding more and more that I want my wineador, which is right next to my desk and what I showed in this thread, to be stocked only with cigars I deem ready to smoke, and without it being a special occasion. That way I can feel comfortable grabbing whatever's in there that strikes me at the moment without hesitation. It sucks spending half-an-hour digging through so many different boxes just trying to decide what to smoke.

Yeah, yeah, I know; first world problems. But, I also have a 120 qt coolerdor for box storage that's a mixed bag; 90% CC with long-termers buried toward the bottom and "smoke as needed" on the top couple of layers, as well as a 48 qt cooler for more NC's, which will likely be replaced with another tupper or two one of these days (I'd prefer the visual access of clear tuppers for singles that currently reside in mixed boxes in that secondary cooler).

I guess new pics will be forthcoming soon. Have to decide whether to show my top drawer or super-secret top-top bottom tray! Probably not as impressive as I'm imagining, either way. Basically I consider anything over $10 high-zoot... unless I bought it at the B&M knowing it's only $6 or $8 in box quantities online!

I envy the guys with 72" Aristocrat cabinets... but I'm not sure it makes it any easier to find a cigar to smoke! Compartmentalizing has it's advantages! :smile2:


----------



## awk6898

curmudgeonista said:


> It sucks spending half-an-hour digging through so many different boxes just trying to decide what to smoke.
> 
> (I'd prefer the visual access of clear tuppers for singles that currently reside in mixed boxes in that secondary cooler).
> 
> I envy the guys with 72" Aristocrat cabinets... but I'm not sure it makes it any easier to find a cigar to smoke! Compartmentalizing has it's advantages! :smile2:


I found these Ziploc totes at my local Wally World. Great seal, super sturdy, and see-through. They've been working great for me. I guess they wouldn't help temperature swings as well as a cooler though. YMMV
















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

awk6898 said:


> I found these Ziploc totes at my local Wally World. Great seal, super sturdy, and see-through. They've been working great for me. I guess they wouldn't help temperature swings as well as a cooler though. YMMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I purchased that same 3 drawer humidor you got tucked into one of them ziplock's when i first started out and, thank god it's in there mine leaked like a sieve from day one. I've since smashed it up and use the drawers for my cooler.

Curious how yours held humidity?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Kidvegas said:


> Curious how yours held humidity?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


About as good as a screen door... It looked pretty in pictures online, but the minute I opened it up I knew it wasn't going to seal worth a damn. What a terrible design for a humidor...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

awk6898 said:


> About as good as a screen door... It looked pretty in pictures online, but the minute I opened it up I knew it wasn't going to seal worth a damn. What a terrible design for a humidor...
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Exactly what i figured you'd say.... great looking POS.. lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

DriftinG Z32 said:


> Some of my top and bottom shelf.


 Very nice sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Just ordered a klip it 7L and some Spanish cedar drawers off eBay after looking at all your setups here. I swear this site is costing me a small fortune. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

bobbya08 said:


> Just ordered a klip it 7L and some Spanish cedar drawers off eBay after looking at all your setups here. I swear this site is costing me a small fortune.


----------



## Flawlessly

I know I'm little late for the game but here they are...


----------



## socalocmatt

My actual top shelf has wrapped boxes for longer aging. In the middle of my cabinet I do have two divider trays that I use to display some of my more HTF and unique stuff. So, that would be my "Top Shelf".

The first is the NC tray which contains:
Oliva Master Blend 1
Oliva Master Blend 2
Oliva O (red cloth)
Oliva O (blue cloth)
Oliva Special S. Not the event cigar but the OR Special S. (Hands down the best coffee pairing NC I've ever had)
Davidoff OR Millenium Diadema. Released in 2000 it was what the Millenium blend attempted to mimic.
1999 Opus X Perfecxion X
2003 Opus X Lancero Forbidden X
2004 Opus X RdC from the OR Opus 22 set. This is the cigar I use to show people wtf plume looks like.
Illusione Culebra

The second is the CC tray.
2005 Monte EL
2000 Cohiba Millenium Piramide
HUpmann No 2 - old band (earlier 2000s)
1998 RyJ Prince of Wales
2002 Partagas Conn. 2
Covered Wagon. From what I remember, this is a Clear Havana cigar from about the mid 50s. One of the longest of it's time.
H Upmann. Unknown age. I think this was mid 90s.
2002 Cohiba Lancero
1910 - 1920ish J Alvarez Pre-Embargo
1940s Harvester Clear Havana
2003 OR Cohiba Siglo VI


----------



## Rondo

I’d be the first to show it but, out of respect to the newly explained posting guidelines, I’ll get my Jerry Beads elsewhere.


----------



## Semper Noctem

Rondo said:


> I'd be the first to show it but, out of respect to the newly explained posting guidelines, I'll get my Jerry Beads elsewhere.


I must have missed something. New guidelines?


----------



## Madderduro

sorry my 50 and 20 ct don't have a shelf in them lol


----------



## BKurt

** BUMP **

I stumbled on to this thread... I could honestly spend hours looking through threads like these.. Bumping this to breathe some life into it and hopefully get updates to everyone's "Top Shelf" aka special occasion sticks.. here's my noobish attempt for an NC Top Shelf..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Looks like your doing just fine with that top shelf @BKurt.


----------



## -Stinky-

csk415 said:


> Looks like your doing just fine with that top shelf @BKurt.


I'd say he's got it figured out  nice top shelf smokes indeed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

